#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-25
 * phillw-virtual you it's kinda sad when your -virtual name hangs around through net splits and your primary cannot!
<vibhav> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment ça va ?
<pitti> hey dholbach, guten Morgen
<dholbach> hey pitti
<jibel> guten Morgen pitti , ça va bien et toi ?
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien aussi, merci
<pitti> mais il neige à nouveau !
<jibel> pitti, never ending winter :( we made a long walk on the beach yesterday but it was freezing, around 4°C and strong north wind. I don't remember end of March being so cold here.
<dholbach> pitti, do you think for something like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=703872 it would make sense to have a couple of primitive "import <module>" tests? :)
<ubot5> Debian bug 703872 in python2.7 "python-reportbug:NameError: global name 'Chrome' is not defined" [Normal,Open]
<pitti> dholbach: we actually do something like this during upgrade tests
<dholbach> when are the upgrade tests run?
<pitti> i. e. install a bunch of python-* packages, dist-upgrade to new version, iterate through all installed py modules and try to import them
<pitti> I'm not sayign that this necessarily catches all those, as AFAIK we don't install _all_ available python packages
<pitti> just that we have the mechanics somewhere
<pitti> but some simple autopkgtests would work well for those, too
<pitti> import the modules, call some method/class in it, etc, similar to the compile/link/run tests
<dholbach> exactly - maybe it'd make sense to add some to RequiredTests
<dholbach> I don't know if the upgrade tests or the autopkgtests are more suitable
<pitti> for this bug, definitively the autopkgtests
<jibel> dholbach, i'm surprised auto-upgrade test didn't catch it. this module is from python standard library
<jibel> dholbach, the test only imports modules from /usr/lib/PYTHONVER/dist-packages/ but doesn't verify that standard modules are still working
<dholbach> in this case a simple import would have revealed the problem too :)
<jibel> psivaa, the post-upgrade test test_python_import.py imports a limited set of python modules and important bugs evade our testing. I filed bug 1159671 . Could you look with plars_ if you can extend this test?
<ubot5> bug 1159671 in Auto Upgrade Testing "test_python_import.py should test standard libraries too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159671
<balloons> bdmurray, ping
<balloons> chilicuil, Noskcaj, good morning
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<chilicuil> good morning balloons
<balloons> all ready for this testing week?
<chilicuil> weee, yep =)
<bdmurray> balloons: hey
<letozaf_> balloons, Hey
<chilicuil> balloons: about the bug #1159927 , you're refering to a manual testcase?, if nobody has already reach you, I'll like to assign it to me (if it's a manual testcase, I'm still reading docs about the automated testcases)
<ubot5> bug 1159927 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: friends (gwibber re-write)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159927
<balloons> sorry..
<balloons> umm chilicuil yes a manual testcase
<balloons> letozaf_, hello :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, I worked on the File-roller test but there is a part of it that I cannot get to work
<letozaf_> balloons, If you think I can push it to launchpad so you can have a look at it when you got time
<letozaf_> balloons, meanwhile I will try to write a test for totem :)
<balloons> chilicuil, so you can create a test for the new client? it's in a ppa now, it's listed in the bug report
<balloons> letozaf_, yes please do push it up :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, done ! the part that does not work is where I have to select files to add to the archive, cannot change directory and select files :(
<chilicuil> balloons: ok, then I'm working on it
<balloons> letozaf_, ohh.. so the add button works for you now magically?
<balloons> chilicuil, thank you!
<letozaf_> balloons, :P had to install a new Raring :P
<balloons> letozaf_, crazy
<letozaf_> balloons, so the button now works but I got stuck just after, cannot find a way to change directory and select files :(
<balloons> ahh.. k, well we might be able to make something happen :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, I carried on with the test even if that part did not work
<letozaf_> balloons, so it should be nearly finished
<letozaf_> balloons, do you think I can reinstall Raring on my notebook I mean on the partition where the add button does not work in File-roller or do you need me to keep it , I mean maybe to find out what is wrong there, but I think it's quite difficult
<balloons> letozaf_, no, not worried about it
<balloons> it's weird, but they changed packagaing ALOT
<balloons> my guess is something got funny for you as that was going on
<letozaf_> balloons, yeah probably
<letozaf_> balloons, I've got soemthing to ask about Smart Scopes, have you tried to test them ?
<balloons> letozaf_, I'm running them right now.. I've been on the ppa
<balloons> you notice something funny?
<letozaf_> balloons, not sure  thats why I wanted to ask you
<letozaf_> :D
<letozaf_> balloons, for instance in the testcase: Test-case reference-dictionary
<letozaf_> balloons, if I type "test" and then click on the "Reference" category
<letozaf_> balloons, I do not get only definitions for test but also other things like
<fetz> evening all
<letozaf_> balloons, books on Amazon, is that ok ?
<balloons> fetz, hello
<balloons> letozaf_, yes.. that good actually :-)
<balloons> the idea is that typing in something will pull from all those scopes.. and over time the results should get better.. meaning typing 'test' in and always clicking the definition should pull that one to the top
<letozaf_> balloons, ah! I thought that maybe under the "Reference" category I should have found only  something from http://www.wordnik.com/ or wikipedia...
<fetz> if no one has added anything to simple-scan testcase by wednesday ill add a bit more to it like rotation and other features etc.
<balloons> fetz, excellent.. I'm really excited to see everyone jumping in on the manual tests
<fetz> yeah hopefully can pull some bugs out of it... well for us thats good not the devs haha ;)
<phillw> hi balloons, I've had a bad couple of bug days.... I cannot reproduce issues. ah, well, more things to test :)
<balloons> phillw, ugh.. I know that feeling
<balloons> phillw, did you want the lubuntu testcases placed in milestone?
<phillw> still, it does push my testing stats up from zero :P
<phillw> balloons: I've just replied by email. Let the L-QA guys check them out :)
<balloons> kk
<phillw> once they are approved by them, I'll ask that they be added to the 'test once' as they are default apps.
<balloons> ahh perfect'
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o\
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we have a lot of new bugs /o\
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<SergioMeneses> I'm still working on ubuntu-software-center :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you remember the name the name of the game that you showed me last week?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, game? I don't remember talking about a game
<balloons> lol.. but then again it was LAST week ;-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, the game that you buy ( $0 ) in the software center
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> it's all coming back
<balloons> lord of ultima works
<balloons> or command and conquer
<SergioMeneses> command and conquer!!!
 * phillw wishes we could find an intermediate ability python programmer to drive lubuntu-software-center back to life :'(
<balloons> yea.. there the f2p ea games
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :OOO
<phillw> SergioMeneses that project is now 'stalled'. :( Not even sure if it will go onto 13.10 :/
<balloons> phillw, what would be the difference persay?
<balloons> toolkit is the same
<balloons> I was a huge synaptic guy back in the day.. then I only used cli.. I'm still pretty much cli, but i do use and find USC useful now
<phillw> balloons: it is a lower resource hungry version, it was going well and improving. Then RL took the 2 devs of it away and we simply do not have resources of devs to replace them. This happens in life, but it is a crying shame.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, what does "persay" mean?
<phillw> balloons: I'm still a synaptics fan :) It does allow me to see just how much 'dependant relatives' what you think is a small programme will pull in :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it's actually per se
<balloons> what I was asking phillw would have been different about it
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I have Synaptic and I love it!
<balloons> kind of a funny phrase actually SergioMeneses
<balloons> your making me think about it too much
<phillw> oh, balloons I finally managed to find the site I liked so much as front page to a wiki page for a team. I was close, it was not Poland but Latvia :)
<balloons> phillw, link?
<phillw> balloons: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Quantal I'm just beginning to translate it into moinmoin
<balloons> interesting
<balloons> well I'll ttyl..
<phillw> It covers all the bases, and I really was impressed with it. Not all is needed by lubuntu, but the way they have it lain out is far less confusing than what most have.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-26
<SergioMeneses> Ursula, \o
<SergioMeneses> ok, I'm done! see you later phillw balloons
<SergioMeneses> good night
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<psivaa> jibel: thanks for the bug, we'll modify the  test
<jibel> psivaa, hi, thank you
<psivaa> jibel: thank *you :)
<mpt> My MacBook's microphone picked up sound fine in Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, but doesn't in R. Where should I start with reporting the bug?
<chilicuil> good morning
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<balloons> chilicuil, how's friends/gwibber?
<chilicuil> hi balloons, the package is broken for me, I'm debugging it with the author, I hope I can get it running soon
<spineau> pitti: ping
<pitti> hey spineau
<spineau> pitti: hello
<spineau> pitti: may I ask you a question about polkit
<pitti> sure, just ask
<spineau> pitti: It's about the auth_admin_keep timeout, the doc mention 5 min but it seems that it works until you log out.
<spineau> pitti: and in http://cgit.freedesktop.org/polkit/tree/src/polkitbackend/polkitbackendinteractiveauthority.c, around lines 3100-3120, we also have
<pitti> spineau: where did you see "5 mins"?
<spineau> pitti: authorization->expiration_timeout_id = g_timeout_add (expiration_seconds * 1000
<pitti> spineau: auth_admin_keep is meant to be kept for as long as the requesting progam is running; no more, no less
<spineau> pitti: 5minutes are mentioned here: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/latest/polkit.8.html
<pitti> spineau: I believe that's for auth_admin, not auth_admin_keep
<spineau> pitti: you're probably right, comments are the same for both
<pitti> spineau: I don't know what these 5 minutes apply to, I'm afraid
<pitti> usually there's "auth_admin" -> once, "a_a_keep" -> as long as the program runs
<spineau> pitti: for "a_a_keep", I believe it keeps the auth till the session ends
<spineau> pitti: thanks for your help
<pitti> spineau: not the session, the subject (i. e. the process that asked for it), I believe
<spineau> pitti: ok, interesting
<thomi> balloons: ping?
<balloons> thomi, hello!
<thomi> balloons: hey, quick question: is anyone in your group using the autopilot PPA?
<thomi> I ask because we're shortly going to be landing some pretty large autopilot changes to the PPA, so anyone still using it will see some pretty large changes... and AFAIK there's no reason for people to use the PPA anymore
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I'm using it.. and some others.. umm
<balloons> I mean, I haven't disabled it I should say :-)
<thomi> ok. Now might be a good time to switch to the distro releases :)
<thomi> you've probably got a few days grace before the large changes start landing
<balloons> heh, yes.. this is why the unity team always ends up making new ppas every cycle
<balloons> people hang onto them and you can never land unstable builds again
<balloons> for instance, what should quantal folks do?
<balloons> I'm not trying to talk you into making a 'unstable' ppa, but ;-)
<balloons> hello letozaf_
<letozaf_> balloons, Hi :D
<balloons> letozaf_, may need to stop using the autopilot ppa, or we'll experience breakage :-) Gotta see what thomi says
<letozaf_> balloons, oh!
<letozaf_> balloons, whats the problem ?
<thomi> balloons: it sounds like you should join our Autopilot working group call in 10 minutes time - are you free for a chat?
<balloons> no problem, just that they are using it to develop some new stuff
<balloons> thomi, heh :-) Sure mate
<thomi> balloons: I'll send you an invite.
<letozaf_> balloons, anyway I have a partition on my HD with Raring and I use it only for autopilot so if it breaks I just reinstall :D
<thomi> balloons: I sent you an invite to your canonical email address
<balloons> thomi, :-)
<balloons> thanks.. I think it may serve you better in the long run this way
<thomi> yeah, I agree
<balloons> I know you don't want to support crazy things, but they already are occurring. so if your forced to do so, you've got an answer :-)
<balloons> from our perspective, we'll keep following dev and running latest on dev
<balloons> so letozaf_ false alarm.. but as we've talked about you don't need the ppa.. did you even add it when you re-installed?
<letozaf_> balloons, no I just installed autopilot using apt-get install
<balloons> sorry I haven't got a chance to look at your tests btw, probably gonna be later this week
<balloons> ahh I thought so
<letozaf_> balloons, no problem meanwhile I will work on something else
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-27
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<balloons> chilicuil, ping
<balloons> chilicuil, ping
<chilicuil> balloons: good morning, pong
<balloons> :-) So, I saw the new gwibber stuff -- what's the status on everything?
<chilicuil> I'd say gwibber have serious shortcomings and shouldn't be deployed in ubuntu raring
<balloons> I saw you removed the stuff.. so it should be good to go then yes?
<balloons> I mean as far as the testcase for the new qml gwibber
<chilicuil> about the testcase, yes, I removed the parts which didnt apply anymore, however probably will apply again in the future
<balloons> chilicuil, ahh. I saw folks having trouble getting it installed
<balloons> I'm trying to finish tracking down what's up with my unity before adding another ppa in the mix ;)
<chilicuil> balloons: yeah, it has some problems there too, I had to kill friends-service a couple of times before being able to work with it
<chilicuil> and after using it to setup 1 account, I had to reset my vm to the latest stable snapshot to test with another, the delete / add again account have some problems too
<balloons> did you talk to ken about it
<balloons> ?
<chilicuil> yep, I send him the logs
<balloons> k -- time to see for myself :-)
<balloons> hmm..  seem to already have it
<balloons> chilicuil, how did you get it to launch?
 * balloons wonders if the daily is much better
<chilicuil> balloons: by terminal, $ gwibber
<balloons> yea.. odd..because I have the old gwibber still
<balloons> hence I assumed I hadn't installed this.. but i did?
<chilicuil> balloons: which launch it but on blank (it wont start the UOA), so you'll need to start it manually, feed your social account details and restart gwibber, if it doesnt work, kill friends-service and gwibber and launch them both
<balloons> ok, I think it might be good now.. i'ts pulling qt stuff
<chilicuil> yeah, that's the newest one
<balloons> heh.. ok, launched to the blank timeline view
<balloons> ok.. looks like it' s loaded
<balloons> cool
<balloons> I lost my context menu now tho
<balloons> do you get one?
<balloons> chilicuil, thanks for looking into this.. I like the new look of the client, but there are some usability issues I'm seeing as well
<chilicuil> balloons: no, there's no context menu, at least not for me
<balloons> I had one before the timeline actually loaded
<balloons> with prefs, update status, etc
<balloons> gone now though
<chilicuil> the context menu is the one with the 'email' icon at the top of the screen?, next to the calendar?
<balloons> chilicuil, I'm talking about right clicking the icon on the launcher and getting a menu
<balloons> I see gwibber in the messasging indicator
<balloons> the envelope indicator yes
<chilicuil> balloons: ohh!, I didn't check it and I don't have my testing machine at hand
<balloons> chilicuil, no worries.. I just asked because i had one
<balloons> then it was gone
<balloons> or maybe I'm just crazy
<chilicuil> =P
<Noskcaj> something wierd happened to testdrive. it now shows 2 instances of every iso
<balloons> thomi, when your about.. ping :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, hello!
<Noskcaj> hey
<balloons> Noskcaj, actually since you and chilicuil are here, let's chat about something
<thomi> balloons: I'm about, what's up?
<Noskcaj> if anyone want's to help with the Xubuntu magazine articles, the testing one is here http://pad.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-articles-testing
<balloons> so, Noskcaj and chilicuil and whomever else :-) I was thinking of hosting an iso testing event next week for final beta
<Noskcaj> sounds good
<balloons> initial thoughts? I was planning to do a livestream and some other things
<balloons> drafting a mail on it now, but what would you like to see? how would you do it and what would be helpful?
<Noskcaj> a livestream or call in google hangouts, fixes to testdrive, make sure the email goes to lubuntu-qa, xubuntu devel  and kubuntu devel
<Noskcaj> we could have a permanant google hangout actually, that would be useful
<balloons> Noskcaj, a permanant g hangout?
<balloons> as in just hop in anytime or?
<balloons> Noskcaj, actually.. there is something we could try for this
<balloons> better than g hangout
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes I'd love to get the flavor folks in this too
<Noskcaj> i'll look around, i don't think so, maybe skype, till we get DDOSers
<balloons> Noskcaj, http://conversat.io/ubuntuquality
<Noskcaj> with G hanouts you get 10 people, plus live streaming. and will would need a test run this week ideally
<balloons> when you join that page, your in a hangout
<balloons> using html5 :-)
<balloons> so anyways, options :-)
<Noskcaj> nice idea, but only six people, and it has no text AFAIK
<balloons> right.. well text would be irc
<balloons> finally, there's screenleap..
<balloons> I've used that successfully in the past.. anyways
<balloons> so besides the hangout, what else?
<Noskcaj> balloons, with text i meant text in that chat, which most things like hangouts have.
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> we're chatting about having an iso testing event next week for final beta
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh great! a good idea to get everyone into testing :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, what were you thinking of ?
<balloons> basically doing a hangout, streaming some live testing
<balloons> getting flavors more invovled as well, so those folks come and hangout
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good at what time ?
<balloons> in general, I'd like to try and get more people to come try it out, and for us to be on hand to help..
<balloons> timing is a good question. I'd like to do it early in the week, so there's no craziness about finishing up on time, etc
<Noskcaj> one other thing, can we get remote VMs similar to the "Ubuntu tour" on the ubuntu website
<Letozaf_> balloons, Monday is Easter Monday
<Letozaf_> balloons, so maybe Tuesday or Wednesday would be better
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, Hey!
<Noskcaj> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, :D
<Noskcaj> i agree, aim for tuesday or wednesday for the actual event, but a test some time soon
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm.. remote vm's?
<Noskcaj> balloons, it would probably be too hard, just a suggestion
<balloons> there's some security issues with giving access to a remote vm to a stranger
<Noskcaj> true.
<balloons> but I like the idea.. of course, since we want them to learn to test, in this case it may not help us much directly with image testing
<Noskcaj> also, if anyone DDOSes the hangout, i will hunt them down
<balloons> package testing with a vm (remote or not)  makes more sense
<balloons> anyways, ok, so let's say Tuesday then.. What time?
<Letozaf_> balloons, good question :) by your experience when are there more people around ?
<Noskcaj> balloons, for the hangout? we could leave it running all day, use it to help people join the QA team
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, any time i'm not
<balloons> Letozaf_, I feel like 1800-2100 UTC is a good time..
<balloons> also in the morning, like 800-1100 UTC
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sounds good, also for me, I mean the evening one
<balloons> Noskcaj, is 800-1100 UTC possible for you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or as Noskcaj said it could be a goog idea to leave it running all day
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm thinking I'd like to get specfic folks to commit to be around during  a specific time window
<Noskcaj> balloons, no, that's 8pm for me, and parents say no to that late
<balloons> we can leave it on all day certainly..
<balloons> so this time 1800-2100 utc is probably best for you
<balloons> k.. well smartboyhw would do best with the early time.. we'll see who else can be around
<balloons> I could catch the end of it
<balloons> allowing me to do "both"
<Noskcaj> if it's tuesday i can do 6am-8am my time, if it's wednesday i can be on in the afternoon too
<Noskcaj> actually it would be, timezone screwup on my part
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-)
<balloons> yea.. like an afternoon, then the next morning again :-)
<Noskcaj> i've invited balloons Letozaf_ and phillw to a test hangout, just to see if you can join
<balloons> so 0800 UTC - 1200 UTC and 1800 UTC - 2200 UTC?
<balloons> that's 2 four hours time blocks
<Letozaf_> balloons, for me ok 18-22 UTC
<balloons> Noskcaj, looks like it works :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Noskcaj I am quite shy on Hangouts :D
<balloons> Noskcaj, so you can still screenshare if needed
<balloons> Letozaf_, you too :-) you wouldn't have to broadcast your face if you didn't wish
<Letozaf_> balloons, true :D
<balloons> ok, i'll draft the mail now to the list
<balloons> thanks for your input :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must say that I really love Raring, it's really nice
<Letozaf_> balloons, the more I use it the more I like it
<balloons> I'm glad :-) me too actually
<balloons> things really are starting to gel
<balloons> amazing what a design will get you
<balloons> want to see something cool?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> it's a little small sadly, but you'll get the picture
 * balloons notes pun intended
<balloons> http://imgur.com/NPZbr9y
<Noskcaj> sorry, my internet dropped out
<balloons> Noskcaj, no worries.. I just got the mail off to the list
<Letozaf_> balloons, wow looks like everything has got a good trend, except for for autopilot-test :(
<balloons> we're growing! I'm going to send a mail around about this stuff.. I'm working on the stuff (finally!) that we spoke about at UDS
<balloons> getting good stats on what we do.. and then going after things like Noskcaj wants to know -- what needs tested (aka, testcases that haven't been run in a long time, etc)
<balloons> this will all end up here soon I hope: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Letozaf_> balloons, good!
<Noskcaj> :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, with Smart Scopes is it ok that every now and then I get "No Image Avalable" ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, does the image sometimes show up?
<balloons> or does it just never show up..
<Letozaf_> balloons, it happens when I preview something and then use the arrows to go forward and see other images
<Letozaf_> balloons, no it never shows upd
<Letozaf_> sorry up
<balloons> it probably just don't have an image then :-) Does the "no image" icon look ok?
<balloons> I think I remmeber seeing one
<balloons> example search?
<Letozaf_> I searched "raspberry pi"
<Letozaf_> balloons, then clicked on the "more suggestions" cathegory
<balloons> i got 10 results, all with images
<balloons> you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the 11th ?
<balloons> no.. what's the title?
<Letozaf_> balloons, its in Italian :) "Contenitore per Raspberry PI bianco"
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you click on the "no image" you get the web page correclty
<balloons> is it a book or what? at any rate, I get 10 results only
<balloons> weird
<balloons> but my guess is that it is indeed a-ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, its a case for the raspberry PI
<balloons> ahh :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get 21 results
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the More Suggestions cathegory
<Letozaf_> balloons, 20 not 21 :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, well.. my scopes are kind of broken -- see my email to the list
<balloons> so might not be best to ask me anyway
<balloons> haha
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe.  I'm missing the file I think.. ubuntu free software showcase
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> ohh.. ok no it's there
<balloons> whew.. so hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, good :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I chose that as I thought everyone would have them :)
<balloons> yes indeed
<balloons> i was confused by the error it gives
<balloons> i think i can fix this.. let's see :-)
<balloons> wow -- it doesn't support you entering addresses
<balloons> that's the problem
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes! I was hoping there was a workaround I did not know of :(
<balloons> ugh
<balloons> i think I can do something really hacky
<balloons> ugh ugh
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> let me edit
<balloons> excellent..
<Letozaf_> balloons, did it work ?
<balloons> testing now
 * Letozaf_ is impatient to know :D
<balloons> it's not runningmy changes
<balloons> grrr
<balloons> ohh lol, wrong folder
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> hmm close
<balloons> so what i've doing is using a file in the home dir
<balloons> finding it and adding it
<balloons> i make the file using a temp name
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, good idea, does it work ?
<balloons> it should :-)
<balloons> sorry.. got to run now ;-(
<balloons> but i'll commit what i have
<balloons> hopefully working
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<phillw> hi Noskcaj sorry, I didn't see the invite, been trying to get a complete n00b to be able to dual boot with win 7 and been bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1061255 which is really scary for a n00b.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,In progress]
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, it was just to check all of us could get into google hangouts, i assume you saw the conversation
<phillw> no, I only just saw the ping on IRC, I've been in Fb chat most of the day :/
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-28
<phillw> I've watched a hangout, but not been 'on'.
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<xnox> Submitted my first merge proposal to utah jenkins desktop automatic test-cases =)
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/+merge/155958
<balloons> ping jibel
<jibel> balloons, hey
<balloons> jibel, howdy.. is pitti out today?
<balloons> jibel, dholbach and I wanted to chat with you and pitti
<jibel> balloons, yes, until Wednesday next week
<balloons> gotcha.. so perhaps we'll just fill you in then :-)
<jibel> sure, I'm here :)
<balloons> morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<balloons> so much fun today..
<Noskcaj> why?
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm cleaning up the manual tests a bit
<balloons> letozaf_, hello.. I haven't yet comitted the fileroller test :-) I'm sure you noticed..
<letozaf_> balloons, no problem I have a lot of other tests to do, so I can wait :)
<Letozaf_> SergioMenesesAFK, o/
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-29
<jibel> good morning
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<balloons> hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey hey! the software center is almost done, we have to do "Sync Between Computers" section
<SergioMeneses> I am trying to figure out how this works
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do we need a new bug for this features? or what?
<balloons> sync between computers? you mean to track that more stuff needs done or?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, dont worry :)
<SergioMeneses> http://www.howtogeek.com/111989/how-to-sync-quickly-reinstall-applications-on-ubuntu/
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<SergioMeneses> it will be done in a moment :D I have to do some tests
<SergioMeneses> lunch time here!
<balloons> same :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, indeed :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, busy? or you have a minute to make a review
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes
<balloons> I can revew.. I've got another one to do as well
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sorry I was busy but here the last changes http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/sandbox/Software%20Center%20Tests
<balloons> SergioMeneses, is there an easy way to verify the sync worked?
<balloons> perhaps by booting in a vm, and syncing to a fresh install?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, maybe
<balloons> ohh btw, be sure and pull the latest bzr branch before you commit
<balloons> I did some massive spellcheck and formatting commits yesterday :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I dont put it
<SergioMeneses> not now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, so I think we have to add more comments about the VM and make a new installation ....and more
<balloons> well.. I'm wondering about it
<balloons> technically just syncing it to any other installation works
<balloons> but you wouldn't have to go that far.. you could check and make sure it synced
<balloons> then potently make a change on your box and resync it?
<balloons> I've not played around with the feature
<balloons> so I'm not sure of all the possiblities
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have not worked with that feature jeje but we can try
<SergioMeneses> I'm thinking to install ubuntu 13.04 and try the feature
<balloons> I'm on 13.04.. let's go look
<balloons> ohh.. see I did sync this once
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> cool
<balloons> I think before I upgraded I synced it
<balloons> gave me an crash box :-)
<balloons> so it's showing the diff between now and my last snc
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1151621
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1151621 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with TypeError in wrapped(): unbound method get_selection_bounds() must be called with TextBuffer instance as first argument (got SearchEntry instance instead)" [High,Confirmed]
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O
<SergioMeneses> jejeje nice bug balloons
<balloons> anyways, so yea.. looks cool
<balloons> so it shows I've synced 3 times
<balloons> lol..
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have the link to get ubuntu beta?
<balloons> the image?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes
<balloons> cdimage
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<balloons> alright.. I've got to get this announce out SergioMeneses .. let me know if you need anything else on this
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> basically it shows the diff between syncs
<balloons> no automagically re-install everything that I can see however
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, Hi
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect then! let me see what we can do
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, hi :)
 * balloons thinks aloud
<balloons> SergioMeneses, Letozaf_ Noskcaj should we do the g hangout onair, via ubuntuonar>
<balloons> ^^ ubuntuonair
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good !
<Noskcaj> balloons, might be a good idea.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, about what?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, for the final beta testing event
<balloons> excellent.. done, I'll get jose to set it up
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, oh sure! I read your email
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but I think I'll join to Javier's event, I can be more productive in Spanish (imho)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I saw that.. what's the plan for that?
<balloons> I haven't seen him on IRC.. not sure if we could have dual hangouts.. but I want to promote both :-
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I dont know I have to talk with Javier to see what we can do
<balloons> maybe we could let your hangout be a bit more organic?
<balloons> or occur as part of the "main event" but before or after the english part?
<balloons> we have time.. we could just do back to back broadcasts..
<balloons> you think?
<Letozaf_> balloons, testdrive does not work on Raring fresh install have you tried it ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds good for me :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-(
<balloons> I was planning on doing the new iso test screencast wth it
<balloons> I *hope* it works
<Noskcaj> has anyone else had testdrive put up 2 copies of each iso?
<balloons> I used it last week?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just re-installed Raring yesterday on my notebook
<SergioMeneses> balloons, maybe we can talk about testcases or something more
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you install testdrive it does not work!
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, ubuntu dayli?
<SergioMeneses> daily
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes
<SergioMeneses> mmm... I was thinking to install it right now =/
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659265
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is what I get if I type testdrive-gtk from terminal
<balloons> ugh
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was also thinking to use testdrive for showing ISO testing
<balloons> runs for me still :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( testdrive hates only me ?
<balloons> I guess?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> SergioMeneses, so can we safely just say we'll have you and Javier on the main ubuntu-on-air broadcast, with a spanish runthrough of testing?
<balloons> I like that plan best.. so it will be archived properly, etc
<balloons> and people can just hangout on the main site
<balloons> hehe.. Jose hooked us up :-) http://ubuntuonair.com/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!
<SergioMeneses> in the ubuntu-on-air channel?
<SergioMeneses> I think Javier is thinking on something personal
<balloons> yea.. perhaps I won't mention it directly then
<balloons> but I'll plan to do it if we can confirm things with him
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do we have an schedule?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. 2000 UTC is the hangout.. ohh you mean, an agenda for the hangout?
<balloons> I have a loose one.. Basically I'm going to ask for those who volunteered to show off doing so tests ;-)
<balloons> We'll do some simple ones, and then go for the exotics ;-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, only one hangout?... I was thinking on more sections xD
<SergioMeneses> sessions
<balloons> SergioMeneses, we'll have the main hangout.. if folks in the channel want some one on one help, we can spawn hangouts for them
<balloons> and you guys can go help
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok then! let me talk with Javier and we can reply you
<balloons> SergioMeneses, great!
 * letozaf__ is rebooting PC
<SergioMeneses> I have to reboot my pc too
<letozaf__> balloons, I will report a bug, the same problem happens on my PC, testdrive does not install on a new Raring install
<balloons> letozaf__, great.. bad timing for it to break
<balloons> glad it's not broken for me
<Noskcaj> letozaf__, i'll get a VM made and confirm for you.
<letozaf__> Noskcaj, thanks :D
<Noskcaj> could someone confirm bug 1095432 for me?
<ubot5> bug 1095432 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "powerpc should be included in testdrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095432
<Noskcaj> and bug 1077158
<ubot5> bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Testdrive should have a netboot repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<letozaf> Noskcaj, I confirmed your bug 1077158  but for bug 1095432 I do not have a powerpc do you think I can confirm it all the same ?
<ubot5> bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Testdrive should have a netboot repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<ubot5> bug 1095432 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "powerpc should be included in testdrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095432
<Noskcaj> letozaf, yes, it's because qemu can show ppc in it, but ppc isn't in the testdrive repos
<letozaf> Noskcaj, ok confirmed I have reported bug 1162027 for the testdrive problem
<ubot5> bug 1162027 in testdrive (Ubuntu) ""global name 'gobject' is not defined" error on TestDrive just installed on new Raring " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162027
<balloons> awesome :-)
<balloons> ok, so back to merge reviews :-)
<balloons> and then food I hope
<balloons> I blame philballew for making me hungry!
 * SergioMeneses is back
<SergioMeneses> balloons, why? jeje
<Noskcaj> Letozaf, bug didn't affect me.
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, :( that's weired
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, if you install python-autopilot ?
<Noskcaj> oops, i shut out of the VM
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, doesn't matter I will test this
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, It must be that, I have autopilot on both machines
<balloons> Letozaf, back on the autopilot issues
<balloons> hahah
<balloons> not funny.. but..
<balloons> yea SO SO SO weird
<Letozaf> balloons, I will try this now on a VM, I will install testdrive with and without autopilot installed
<balloons> Letozaf, if there really is something weird, yea
<Letozaf> balloons, this is very very very weired!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659544
<Letozaf> balloons, I installed Raring on a new VM (Raring Desktop AMD 64 bit)
<Letozaf> balloons, just after reboot, installed testdrive and got the error you see I pasted
<Letozaf> balloons, so no autopilot but the error is there o?
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, did you install a i386 or amd64 ISO ?
<Noskcaj> amd64 xubuntu
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, this happens to me on Ubuntu, so maybe that's why
<Noskcaj> i didn't try to open it, i just installed it
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, well the problem occurs when you try to open it, it does not open so I try in terminal and get the error
<Noskcaj> does the cli work?
<Noskcaj> Letozaf, i can confirm the bug for gtk
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, ok thanks, I will try the cli now
<Noskcaj> Letozaf, i should work fine, bt with double entries for everything
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, the cli works fine, did you try it on your VM ? does it work ?
<Noskcaj> yeah, cli works, but everything has two entries
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, oh! you're right
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, sorry I only saw that now
<Noskcaj> it's the same in gtk, appear about 2 weeks ago
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, didn't know about it
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, have you a bug open on that ? I can confirm it for you if you need
<Noskcaj> i will open a bug now
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, fine I will confirm it
<Noskcaj> Letozaf, bug 1162057
<ubot5> bug 1162057 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive has two entries per iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162057
<Letozaf> Noskcaj, ok confirmed!
<Noskcaj> ty
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I have the same bug with testdrive :S
<SergioMeneses> Although it works
<SergioMeneses> ok, I have to go... see you later
<phillw1> Noskcaj: what part of testdrive still works?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-30
<Noskcaj> phillw1, testdrive shows doubles of every iso
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-31
<Noskcaj> why is there no testcase that includes the "overwrite empty space" option?
<Noskcaj> also, why aren't the LVM tests in xubuntu and lubuntu?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-24
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - you?
<DanChapman> elfy, a bit tired today but good apart from that :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: such is life with young ones ;)
<elfy> jibel: : you got any idea what time the images for b2 will be there? I want the url so I can start whining at my lot to test test test :p
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> hi jibel :)
<jibel> elfy, I am not sure. cron builds are produced around 0800UTC, then cron will be disabled. That should be the 1rst candidates of beta2, but #ubuntu-release would know better
<elfy> ok - only reason I asked you was you are on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseTaskSignup :)
<jibel> elfy, Yes, but last time I did this was for Quantal, so I need some time to get up to speed again :)
<elfy> I can understand that :)
<elfy> I'd need a week ...
<jibel> pitti, P->T upgrades are broken due to checkbox. I'm looking into it.
<pitti> jibel: how easy/intrusive is it to reduce the number of adt runners on alderamin & friends?
<pitti> jibel: we keep getting failures when they get so loaded (eglibc triggered $WORLD)
<jibel> pitti, it should be transparent, just change the number of executors in the configuration of the nodes. But until recently it made jenkins crash with an error 500, not sure retoaded fixed it
<pitti> jibel: ah, mind if I try that?
<jibel> pitti, apparently it works now, I tried on wazn
<pitti> jibel: I changed alderamin from 5 to 4
<pitti> (-adt)
<pitti> jibel: aldebaran-adt, too
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> balloons: an idea - not sure if it is at all feasible - but you know what I'm like ...
<elfy> so you go to the trackers and it gives you a list of bugs - what about if it didn't suggest bugs that were fixed 'now'
<elfy> or invalid - or whatever
<balloons> packages.u.c is updated
<elfy> I beg to differ ...
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds
<elfy> oh hang on - just double check that :p
<elfy> ok - I do beg to differ
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds/55995/testcases
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds/55995/testcases/1557/result
<elfy> shows bug 1264525 which is fix released
<ubot5> bug 1264525 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Mousepad testcases probably need refactoring" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264525
<balloons> elfy, you don't get the header on that subpage
<balloons> ohh, lol you are talking about bugs
<balloons> haha
<jibel> balloons, what is the image 'Ubuntu Touch' on the iso tracker?
<balloons> jibel, pre-saucy release testing
<jibel> balloons, can it be removed for T then?
<balloons> it's been static since then, but I'm not sure if the intent is to resurrect it or not
<balloons> I believe the recommendation your team is going to make is to use the tracker
<balloons> it certainly isn't going to stay as it is now
<elfy> balloons: thanks for doing the packages page header :D - and yes this is a new brainstorm courtesy of piskie ...
<balloons> elfy, I would file a bug against the website, and it can be triaged / etc. It's probably a small enough change stgraber could squeeze it in assuming we wanted to make the change
<elfy> ok
<elfy> bug 1296735
<ubot5> bug 1296735 in Ubuntu QA Website "Fixed bugs show in tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296735
 * elfy wanders off to find something else to nitpick ... 
<stgraber> so short answer, yes it'd be great but it's not possible
<elfy> bah
<elfy> I wish I'd waited now lol
<stgraber> that's because a bug number may have any number of tasks, some of these may be marked as fixed some may not
<stgraber> as you only provide a bug number, the tracker will always pick the first one
<elfy> ok - I can see that reasoning :)
<stgraber> but that one may be fixed (say, upstream) and not in Ubuntu, so the bug should still be listed...
<elfy> yep
<stgraber> (and same goes with Ubuntu series, so just filtering for Ubuntu unfortunately doesn't quite work either)
<elfy> thanks stgraber
<balloons> elfy, for our sanity though, you can mark the bug as such, with the explanation by stephane
<elfy> balloons: stgraber did all that :)
<balloons> :-) awesome
<elfy> balloons: you have mail - that's not urgent :D
<elopio> good morning everybody
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<elopio> hey cgoldberg.
<elfy> hi elopio
<balloons> morning cgoldberg and elopio
<cgoldberg> hey balloons
<balloons> DanChapman, :-) http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=trojita.git&a=commit&h=4c4cc5ab2b8bb284aa031333a05c8d9833e04930
<DanChapman> balloons: well i couldnt resist :-)
<elopio> rhuddie, rvr, alesage: joining the hangout.
<rvr> I'm fighting with the headset, I'll be there in a bit
<alesage> elopio, ok we're here
<DanChapman> balloons jibel has any progress been made with the CI team taking over the current ubiquity tests?
<jibel> DanChapman, no progress
<DanChapman> jibel: ok thanks :-)
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm looking at your https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/messaging-app/autopilot-tests-with-contacts/+merge/206554
<elopio> would it be too hard to split it in smaller branches?
<robotfuel> elopio: most of that is the test
<robotfuel> elopio: oops I was thinking of another mp
<elopio> robotfuel: in here you are adding 7 tests.
<robotfuel> elopio: yes, I was thinking of another mp sorry.
<elopio> I would love 1 test per branch, but I'm not sure if that would be PITA because of the changes you are making there.
<elopio> I want to review it, but it's scary with 1000 lines :)
<robotfuel> elopio: I need to redo the contacts portion anyway. it depends on a branch that om26er is working on.
<elopio> robotfuel: ok. I was about to touch some delete messages tests. As you are working with contacts, maybe we won't get a big merge conflict.
<om26er> robotfuel, hey so it seems dialer-app does not (yet) work with the new backend, I just had a chat with boiko and he will be looking at that.
<om26er> though I am working on pulling that logic into a reusable helper
<robotfuel> om26er: the memory backend?
<robotfuel> om26er: how about the messaging app?
<robotfuel> om26er: there was a helper that used syncevolution in the address-book favorites mp, but they wanted the address-book to use the memory backend instead of us having a working helper :(
<om26er> robotfuel, there is a point in not using the backend, that is it can lead to more failing points
<robotfuel> om26er: make sure the backend issues get put in to the QA summary :D
<om26er> robotfuel, will do, right now trying to get that resolved :)
<om26er> robotfuel, need not to worry, its working now :)
<robotfuel> om26er: do you have a branch you can share?
<om26er> robotfuel, no, not yet.
<om26er> robotfuel, btw do you know how can I get the exact library directory like /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ etc and making it architect independent ?
<robotfuel> om26er: it depends, ls /usr/lib/*-linux-gnu/some/thing/here will list all the i386-linux-gnu and x86_64-linux-gnu stuffs with some/thing/here
<om26er> robotfuel, right, but that does not work for arm
<robotfuel> om26er: you could also use /usr/lib/*/some/thing/here
<alesage> elopio I get this failure while running dash emulator test, possibly because I have some history: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7147981/
<alesage> elopio do you know if there's a way to clear the history, etc.?  This is on my laptop btw
<elopio> alesage: the history shouldn't affect that
<elopio> it's failing opening the scope
<elopio> alesage: did you follow the instructions from the CODING file?
<elopio> if you don't compile it, you won't find the fakes, that might be the problem.
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll look into, have just been using the device instead for the moment
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-25
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<dkessel> good morning (queuebot ;-)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> there is a chan ubuntu bugs, right?
<elfy> #ubuntu-bugs
<melodie> hi elfy
<melodie> unfortunately, although there are many people logged into the ubuntu bugs chan, no one answers or even talks
<elfy> melodie: such is the way of IRC sometimes
<melodie> elfy sure, so I just went to #ubuntu-devel
<balloons> howdy everyone :-)
<jibel> morning balloons
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
<DanChapman> balloons: checkout https://github.com/dpniel/trojita/blob/master/src/Ubuntu/main.cpp using Qt5.2's commandline parser seemed to work alot better than how reminders currently does it. I can get tests to run ok this way... it's worth a try
<balloons> DanChapman, funny you should mention this. The parser doesn't seem to behave in reminders
<balloons> -q isn't working right
<DanChapman> balloons: yes i experienced the same then was told about http://www.ics.com/blog/whats-new-qt-52-qcommandlineparser#.UzGY2nV_vNU which seems to behave better
<elfy> balloons: I promise I didn't giggle at Ubuntu images missing from the tracker ...
<balloons> elfy, hehe.. I'm just wondering why
<jibel> balloons, it's because there was a bunch of click packages pulled on desktop images
<jibel> it has been fixed this morning but need some time apparently for everything to propagate
<balloons> jibel, ty.. I figured there was a reason :-)
<jibel> balloons, and it won't be last respin, see bug 1296697 for example
<ubot5> bug 1296697 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Trusty Desktop installer crashed with "Encrypted Home" set" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296697
<balloons> wow that was straightforward
<jibel> davmor2, if you have HW could you verify that the wireless page is working correctly? I just have VMs.
<davmor2> jibel: I didn't see it on mac give me 5 I'm just reporting some bugs on phone and then I'll have a look for you
<jibel> don't try ubiquity on a phone please ;)
<davmor2> jibel: okay so on mac I didn't but on pc I do.  I don't however see an indicator for wireless on mac, i386 or amd64
<davmor2> jibel: I did however get a notification for available wifi networks
<davmor2> jibel: Laptop has a Ralink corp. U98Z077.00 Half-size Mini PCIe Card in it.  if that helps at all
<davmor2> so jibel things I can cover and am slowly trudging through.  UEFI + secureboot on amd64, amd 64, i386 and mac installs anything else?
<davmor2> jibel: did you need netboot from mini.iso testing in the end?
<jibel> davmor2, testing uefi + sb is very good. I was bored waiting for desktop images and did netboot
<jibel> balloons, oh, and we were waiting for a full rebuild of the langpacks, but it should be done by now.
<jibel> bdmurray, have you been able to confirm bug 1297312? I didn't and really not sure about it because the user talks about indicator-application 12.10.1+14.04.20140324-0ubuntu1  but last desktop image contains 12.10.1+14.04.20140117-0ubuntu1
<ubot5> bug 1297312 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "automatic-ubiquity does no longer start in Ubuntu-14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297312
<jibel> bdmurray, or maybe that will be a bug on next build :)
<bdmurray> jibel: no, not yet I'm away from my test setup at the moment
<bdmurray> jibel: maybe, set it to incomplete and ask it them to confirm again?
<davmor2> jibel: right I'm going to start the iso testing in earnest tomorrow hit too many bugs in touch today
<jibel> davmor2, okay, I'll smoke them tonight to make sure nothing is too obviously broken and lose one more precious day
<jibel> *smoketest
<davmor2> jibel: I'm about to file a bug for the indicator-network not showing up in the ubiquity session
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm so no test for ubiquity session only live and installs :)
<DanChapman> balloons: sorry i just noticed i sent you my branch link without actually updating it with the latest working commit. Darn git  (i really am not a fan) ANyway did you get reminders running again?
<balloons> DanChapman, yes.. michael found out I was passing the arg wrong
<DanChapman> balloons: as simple as that :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, it was certainly a possibility.. I just didn't see it, and neither did anyone else for a bit :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, not sure how much testdrive you are doing atm, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/testdrive/+bug/1297377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297377 in TestDrive "testdrive calls kvm-img to create disk image on trusty, command doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> balloons, I've not done much recently, but i'll have a lokk
<dkessel> good evening. who broke the beta isos? ;)
 * balloons lowers his hand
<dkessel> is saturday too late to report beta2 iso tests?
<balloons> dkessel, yes, it releases thursday
<dkessel> too bad. looks like I will have plenty of time on the weekend. but not before that
<balloons> dkessel, results are always useful, but use the dailies at that point
<dkessel> will do
<balloons> ping maclin_
<balloons> maclin_, just want to make sure you and team are on the kylin images for beta 2 :-)
<dkessel> balloons: is there any f
<dkessel> argh
<elfy> what's a f    argh ?
<dkessel> is there any flavor which has received very little iso testing so far?
<elfy> xubuntu ...
<dkessel> elfy :p I missed the 'l' on the android odd keyboard
<elfy> dkessel: check here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/313/builds :)
<dkessel> server looks pretty untested. or I am using the page wrong
<jibel> dkessel, you're using the right page
<jibel> server tests are almost all automated
<jibel> I'd focus on desktop, images are fresh and it's the first set since the 23rd
<dkessel> jibel: OK. does it still make sense to have those manual tests on the tracker then?
<jibel> dkessel, it makes sense because there is a single place to know what is good to release and what is not, capture bug reports, non-automated and automated tests together, ...
<jibel> I've a work item since ... oneiric maybe ... to automatically update the tracker when automated tests are done :)
<maclin_> hi balloons, yes we are.  The network is so slow these days that we have been dowloading the image for a whole day...
<balloons> maclin_, wow.. remember to use zsync!
<balloons> it'll save you lots of download time
<maclin_> yes, but it is really slow and unstabitily here(0-10kb/s). maybe caused by the gfw^_^
<elfy> use zsync next time :)
<maclin_> thanks elfy, we use zsync all the time, the problem appeared two days ago:)
<elfy> can be a pain
<maclin_> yes, sorry for that...
<elfy> not you lol
<elfy> connections I mean :)
<maclin_> we are spending a lot time on downloading ISOs, may finish today. the percent is more than 90% now, lol
<maclin_> I will have to go to bed for one or two hours and begin the tests when the moring after
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-26
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<dkessel> Good morning
<elfy> morning dkessel
<dkessel> morning elfy
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> morning elfy
<davmor2> jibel: uefi+sb first issue discovered I'm hitting ENTER and RETURN on the keyboard after ejecting the cd and nothing is happening :(
<davmor2> jibel: looks like the keyboard is completely disabled ctrl+alt+Fx isn't working either
<davmor2> jibel: and now the second clicking on the cross on the keyboard shortcuts doesn't actually close the keyboard shortcuts other than that perfect install
<davmor2> jibel: if you open say launchpad and a webapp you get 2 firefox windows and 2 markers to the left of the FF icon in the Launcher correct?  If you then close the webapp but keep the launchpad window open do you still see the 2 markers to the left of the FF icon?
<jibel> davmor2, I do.
<jibel> davmor2, this is a bug in bamf
<jibel> davmor2, actually it happens only on first try, if you try again is works properly
<davmor2> jibel: confirmed
<jibel> davmor2, file a bug but I think it's minor
<davmor2> oh indeed just something I noticed :)
<pitti> jibel: darn; so after hours of debugging I finally found the cause of bug 1283966 (testing fix now), and it's not the same as bug 1267116 :(
<ubot5> bug 1283966 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "Looping while selecting the same object is causing the application to die raising a dbus no reply exception" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283966
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<pitti> so back to the drawing board
 * davmor2 hugs pitti it sounds like he needs it
<pitti> davmor2: thanks
 * davmor2 also passes pitti a new marker for the drawing board, also sounds like he'll need it :)
<pitti> davmor2: I also need a drawing board in the first place :)
<jibel> pitti, great! do you think 1267116 and 1284671 are really duplicates? traces are slightly different and the bucket in errors.u.c corresponds to 1284671
<davmor2> pitti: sorry I don't keep spare drawing boards request one from msm I'm sure the office have extra ones :)
 * jibel hands pitti white paint to repaint his office
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> yeah use the walls and repaint once a month :D
<pitti> jibel: they look similar enough to me; as long as we don't have a practical reproducer (i. e. environment where one can debug this, and where turnaround time is only a minute or less),  I think we can treat them the same
<pitti> jibel: I doubt that for a memory corruption like that the traces will always be identical
<pitti> jibel: haha
<pitti> jibel: ah, but indeed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6725605/ also has a critical
<pitti> jibel, DanChapman: how reliably can bug 1284671 be triggered?
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1284671 ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<pitti> any chance this could be run with G_DEBUG=fatal-criticals and "ulimit -c unlimited" to get a proper core file for this atk_object_set_parent: assertion 'ATK_IS_OBJECT (accessible)' failed
<jibel> pitti, easy, I can remove the workaround (uninstall ubiquity slideshow) and run the tests
<pitti> jibel: how much effort is it to set up this testing rig locally?
<DanChapman> pitti there is the test runner in ubiquity trunk, (just so you know i have only managed to reproduce locally 3 or 4 times out of 100's of attempts)
<pitti> jibel: but yeah, if it's not too much effort for you to run the test under that environment, a core file would be great
<jibel> pitti, I forwarded you what I sent to veebers with the instructions to run locally
<jibel> pitti, but locally I can reproduce it like 10% or less of the time
<pitti> jibel: well, I can of course just poke around on albali or wherever that's running
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks for the mail
<jibel> pitti, where will the core file be generated?
<jibel> pitti, also do I need to reset core_pattern to disable apport?
<jibel> or I just leave everything as it is and let apport do its work
<pitti> jibel: apport checks the crashing processes' ulimit and create core files just like the kernel would, so no need to touch
<jibel> ok
<pitti> jibel: core file will be in the cwd of the crashed processs (ubiquity), so probably /root or /home/ubuntu
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1297886 can you do the honours please
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297886 in bamf (Ubuntu) "two marker on FF after closing a webapp" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> pitti, tests running, without the workaround + G_DEBUG + ulimit -c unlimited
<jibel> pitti, not sure what it means but with G_DEBUG ubiquity crashed almost immediately https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/ARCH=amd64,label=rabisu/128/
<jibel> well, stopped with SIGTRAP
<jibel> /var/local/autopilot//logs//autopilot.log: [Gtk] UNKNOWN: gtk_radio_button_set_group: assertion '!g_slist_find (group, radio_button)' failed
<jibel> /var/log/syslog: Mar 26 15:07:46 ubuntu kernel: [   77.614241] traps: ubiquity[4827] trap int3 ip:7fd8aac19c13 sp:7fff30156970 error:0
<pitti> jibel: ah, crap; yeah, I guess if there's tons of "expected" criticals that G_DEBUG approach won't get us very far :(
<jibel> jamespage, hi, some server tests are not covered for this milestone, particularly MaaS and iSCSI. Could the server team test those?
<jamespage> jibel, sure
<davmor2> jibel: right back from tea images downloading I'll hit uefi and mac first
<jibel> davmor2, did you download them from pending/ ?
<jibel> davmor2, because only latest mac is available from current/
<davmor2> meh
<jibel> stgraber, the script updates the tracker when images are not yet in current/
<jibel> for example in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ there are both latest and previous builds depending on the arch
<stgraber> jibel: nusakan updates the tracker once it has asked all mirrors to sync from it
<stgraber> jibel: we have no way to know when the rsync is actually done so that's as good as it gets...
<davmor2> jibel: oh so hang on queuebot said Builds for ubuntu had been updated does that not mean released then
<davmor2> jibel: does it take ages to get from the requirements check to the partitioning step
<jibel> davmor2, no, it should be almost immediate
<davmor2> jibel: it's taking like a minute or so here.  I wonder if the TB drive has anything to do with it :)
<jibel> davmor2, you can open a terminal and check what it is doing. also /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug might give you an indication if something went wrong
<davmor2> jibel: I'll have a look next time
<jibel> so ubiquity-dm and encrpyted home are working now.
<jibel> I'm now verifying oem installationds
<jibel> -d
<davmor2> jibel: yeah setup of the tools and then scan of the drive by the look of it
<davmor2> jibel: that would slow it down a on 1TB drive I guess :)
<jibel> davmor2, who needs a 1TB drive now that everything's on the cloud :)
<davmor2> jibel: well when you need a machine that can install the entire myapps for 6 versions of ubuntu you need a bit of space
<davmor2> jibel: the mac with it's smaller drive is much quicker there, but I'm assuming you in vm have like 23 GB driver or something
<jibel> davmor2, exactly
<davmor2> once that is loaded the installer is rapid it's just that one step that is slow
<davmor2> jibel: is it me or is there no option for encrypted home on 64bit?  I see encrypted lvm disc but not just home unless I'm reading them wrong
<jibel> davmor2, it is in the user setup step. I tried it earlier tonight
<jibel> let me verify again
<davmor2> jibel: no I mean a test listed for it
<davmor2> jibel: I can confirm that there is a encrypted home option I just don't see a test to mark it against
<jibel> davmor2, ah on the tracker, there is a gap in the test plan. It would be worth adding a mandatory test for this
<jibel> I added an automated test this afternoon, just not deployed yet.
<davmor2> jibel: I think so being as it is available as a default option.
<davmor2> jibel: I'll add it to other features I think
<jibel> sounds good
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-27
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> guten morgen herr elfy
<elfy> kid at school today?
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> morning DanChapman elfy
<pitti> ça va jibel, bonjour !
<elfy> hi jibel pitti
<DanChapman> elfy yep still another week of sanity to go, then easter holidays
 * DanChapman plans to hide somewhere
<jibel> Guten Morgen pitti, mir geht es gut, danke!
<DanChapman> morning jibel
<elfy> DanChapman: school not out yesterday then - lucky ...
<DanChapman> elfy not that i'm aware of. :-/ i'd better check i have it right
<elfy> yesterday DanChapman - surely you can just remember :p
<elfy> strikes down here :p
<jibel> DanChapman, elfy you're seeing bug 1284635 after installation, right?
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<jibel> ie. not during a live session
<elfy> jibel: yep
<jibel> k
<DanChapman> jibel yes only after reboot & login
<elfy> and you would not believe how much time I invested in checking different flavours with it
<jibel> elfy, I can believe how much time is invested in checking and confirming bug reports :)
<elfy> jibel: I am wondering if it is 'tied' up with the installer not recognising that UK keyboard for UK timezone - which it used to do but is failing to do now
<elfy> jibel: bug 1231520
<ubot5> bug 1231520 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Desktop image ignores installation language setting for locale" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231520
<elfy> and yes I can believe how much time is invested in checking/confirming bugs
<elfy> we're not enjoying this issue in xubuntu land
<jibel> elfy, it is affecting all flavours, on ubuntu keyboard is always set to US during a live session, whatever langugage is selected in ubiquity-dm
<elfy> I didn't see it in Kubuntu, didn't look at edu- or myth-
<elfy> I do see it in xubuntu, lu- and studio
<elfy> jibel: yes I know that US is set during live session, BUT previously once I had set TZ to UK, the keyboard then followed suit - currently it sits at US till changed
<elfy> probably not part of the issue - just trying to give as much info as possible :)
<davmor2> jibel: I covered all the amd64 essentials at 11 I'll double up on the i386 if you want :)
<jibel> davmor2, I saw that, great work, thanks!
<jibel> davmor2, I confoirming bug 1284635 and bug 1298251. I cannot reproduce them on Ubuntu, the latter seems to happen only on kubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<ubot5> bug 1298251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crash when starting LiveCD with a chosen language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298251
<jibel> davmor2, and also reporting upgrade bugs/crashes
<jibel> davmor2, did you find any issue that should be added to the release notes?
<jibel> jamespage, I'm updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta2, server is participating to B2 right?
<jamespage> yes
<davmor2> jibel: I think the lack of wifi on the mac install is the only issue that I hit but that appears after you enable 3rd party stuff in the installer so I'm assuming it's just a driver.
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> davmor2, about 1297851 you had to do a hard reset?
<jibel> bug 1297851
<ubot5> bug 1297851 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "On a uefi system hitting enter to reboot the system after cd ejects fails" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297851
<davmor2> jibel: only happened on the older image was fine on the newer one
<jibel> davmor2, can you update the bug report, and downgrade the importance then
<davmor2> jibel: will do
<jibel> davmor2, I cannot find the "lack of wifi" bug on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects , what's the bug number?
<davmor2> jibel: not really a bug which is why.
<davmor2> I need to double check it this morning
<davmor2> jibel: I'm pretty sure it is just the wifi is a broadcom chip or something and needs 3rd party drivers live session should be able to tell me in a minute though
<jibel> davmor2, probably, I don't remember the chipset in this machine
<jibel> davmor2, what does lspci says?
<davmor2> jibel: set the bug low and added a comment but I'll keep an eye open for it, mac  booting up now
<davmor2> jibel: so it is a broadcom corp Airport Extreem which requires a binary driver \o/
<jibel> elfy, knome do you have a release notes for Beta 2, there is nothing INPROGRESS: Beta 2 testing
<jibel> oops
<jibel> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Xubuntu
<elfy> jibel: not yet - just off out for a short while - it will be there
<jibel> ok
<elfy> and thanks for picking up on this keyboard issue - I was getting close to bald pulling hair out ...
<elfy> jibel: it is there now - even if we fiddle with it a bit later
<rvr> elopio: Meeting time!
<davmor2> jibel: should I be worried by the new builds ;) did you want some upgrade tests running ?
<jibel> davmor2, it's fine, I managed to run some upgrade tests this morning
<davmor2> jibel: from latest and precise?
<jibel> davmor2, from precise
<davmor2> jibel: okay I'll run some saucy ones then then both are covered
<davmor2> I'm assuming it'll be fine but good to check :)
<jibel> davmor2, if you can just verify that the world doesn't fall apart when you run a "screen reader" installation, that'd be nice
<jibel> even in a vm
<davmor2> I can do that
<stgraber> jibel: do you have anyone doing a Chinese install test? I tried one yesterday and I can't seem to switch between the pinyin input method (default) and the standard input method (us keyboard). The indicator is very confusing and ctrl+space/meta+space don't appear to work.
<stgraber> but since everything was in zh_CN, that may just have been me being confused ;)
<jibel> stgraber, I did and indeed I had to switch manually from the indicator. I thought it was because I didn't understand chinese and did something wrong :)
<jibel> stgraber, also after login sometimes pinyin is enabled and sometimes it is not
<jibel> stgraber, I'll ask a real CJK (or at least some one who understand it) to review this before the release
<jibel> for Beta 2 it is a bit too late
<stgraber> yeah, things seem to be very different from what I was used to in past releases where we'd default to the regular input method, then switch to pinyin with ctrl+space
<stgraber> also, I'm not seeing the usual live completion window for pinyin => chinese
<jibel> stgraber, from the preference the shortcut is now Super + space
<stgraber> ah, so it may have been unity eating the Super key when I tried in my VM...
<davmor2> jibel: screen reader works but it's detection of some of the text is a bit meh
<jibel> davmor2, okay, it has always been a bit meh. But at least it doesn't make the installer crash?
<davmor2> jibel: give it time it's not complete yet ;)
<davmor2> nearly though
<davmor2> jibel: okay completed no crashing :)
<davmor2> Man upgrades take so LONG
<elopio> alesage, rvr, rhuddie: my branch to fill the address book form has landed
<elopio> so the first part of our first test is finally unblocked.
<rvr> elopio: Cool
<alesage> elopio eexcellent
<elopio> om26er: any progress getting ubuntu-integration-tests to run in jenkins?
<om26er> elopio, i didn't work on it for a while, but enabling that in CI is simple enough as just adding an entry to cupstream2distro-config
<om26er> elopio, we can probably request fginther for that
<elopio> om26er: ok, I'll get to it next week.
<elopio> om26er: what about the rename?
<om26er> elopio, rename has been done
<om26er> elopio, its not ubuntu_experience_tests
<elopio> om26er: cool, thanks.
<om26er> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests
<om26er> only the branch needs changing, which the admin can do, (Hello balloons :)
 * balloons waves
<balloons> so would you like me to change the branch name right now?
<om26er> balloons, mind changing that branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests to ubuntu-experience-tests ?
<om26er> balloons, yes, its currently lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-integration-tests
<balloons> om26er, actually it says the name is ubuntu-experience-tests now
<balloons> hmm
<om26er> balloons, yes, I changed that only for the link but the lp branch name is still "integration"
<balloons> I see got it
<balloons> done
<om26er> balloons, cool, admins are so powerful
<balloons> om26er, elopio speaking of admins, I should share some of this admin power now. Who wants in?
<om26er> balloons, I am not going to be working on that code base so elopio is the right candidate probably.
<elopio> balloons: yes, me please.
<elopio> alesage: did you have any luck running the unity8 tests?
<balloons> elopio, done :-)
<alesage> elopio no haven't looked at today yet, any news?
<elfy> hi balloons
<elopio> alesage: on the desktop, no good news, now it doesn't even unlocks the screen. But on the phone they are running nicely.
<elopio> I will work on the phone for now.
<balloons> hi elfy
<alesage> elopio ok
<infinity> Any lubuntu folks around?
<elopio> om26er: review, please:  https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/flake8/+merge/213119
<om26er> elopio, assuming flake8 is pep8 ?
<om26er> or both pyflakes and pep8 ?
<elopio> both.
<elopio> with some extra sugar that thomi likes
<om26er> tests, works as expected. Approved
<elopio> om26er: we have to manually land things here, right?
<om26er> elopio, I did manual merges previously, given its not in Ubuntu (yet) its fine to land things manually
<elopio> ok
<elopio> om26er: and you where trying to get it into trusty, right? How did it go?
<om26er> elopio, I don't think it has landed, sil2100 did some initial work to make it in compliance with CI train but then he got busy with other things so it never landed into ubuntu
<elopio> I guess it's now better to wait for the U cycle.
<elopio> alesage: I've left you a long comment on the indicators branch.
<alesage> elopio, exciting, thanks :)
<elopio> I'm sorry, now I know more about the unity8 tests code, so I can be twice as mean with my reviews :D
<alesage> elopio, if we keep multiplying by two eventually we'll get a buffer overflow on meanness :)
<infinity> Anyone?  Any lubuntu testy people around?
<infinity> jibel / balloons: Who should I be poking directly for a lubuntu goahead?
<infinity> (Manifest claims gilir, but he's not around)
<balloons> infinity, I don't believe anyone replaced phil, so it fails to gilir
<balloons> *falls
<infinity> Alright, I'm going to just make an executive decision to not release their ppc/desktop ISO, since the bug linked to it sounds pretty bad.
<balloons> infinity, I wonder if the final release will see a ppc image?
<infinity> balloons: Depends on if their bug gets fixed, I guess.
<infinity> balloons: (It'll have a ppc ubuntu server image, which is all I really care about, but happy to help if people have patches or good bug reports)
<infinity> balloons: Also, it seems no one even noticed that mythbuntu wasn't on the manifest / iso tracker.  Did no one step forward to do any testing and ask about it? :/
<balloons> oO
<infinity> I wonder if their "LTS-only" plan backfired, cause they've gotten out of the habit of doing milestones for two years...
<balloons> Yea, I've not been in habit of looking for the images either.. no one has
<balloons> Have to ask Thomas
<balloons> infinity, they have been doing 12.04 point releases, so :-)
<infinity> balloons: Could be, perhaps, that none of them are subscribed to the right lists to have noticed the freeze announcements?
<infinity> (Which would be a pretty subtle hint that one might need to test ISOs)
<balloons> infinity, I'll ping thomas directly and make sure he knows about the final release needs
<infinity> balloons: If you could be a dear as community QA dude and chase them up for me, that would be awesome.  They obviously have missed the beta at this point, but I'm not going to disqualify them from final for it, when literally none of us seemed to notice.
<infinity> (How none of us noticed is a bit extra confusing... I guess the list is just getting long...)
<infinity> Having the upgrades and other non-ISO things on the same page also muddies up any attempt to tally totals.
<balloons> yea, it raises a red flag, heh
<infinity> stgraber: Speaking of that.  Would it be hard to make the non-ISO products (upgrades, cloud images, netboot) be not alphabetically mingled in, or even on another page?
<infinity> stgraber: It's actually pretty hard to scroll through all the crap to eyeball image readiness.
<infinity> s/non-ISO/non-cdimage/ I guess.
<stgraber> infinity: you know you can just untick them in the list on the left and then they won't bother you anymore
<infinity> stgraber: (Yes, I know I can uncheck them, but then they're gone from view entirely until I remember to undo THAT)
<stgraber> :)
<infinity> A split view of "cdimage products" and "other products" (with the form actions duplicated under each set, so one doesn't need to scroll all the way down to mark images) might be nice.
<infinity> Oh, whee, guess who forgot to do source CDs too.
<infinity> I bet those still publish weirdly as well.
<elopio> alesage: can you review this one for me, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/search_updated/+merge/213155
<alesage> elopio ok
<elopio> alesage: I also have another branch with a data object patter for when we have a big form.
<alesage> elopio ok
<elopio> I'm not sure if I already showed it to you
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/fill_form-professional/+merge/208929
<elopio> it's big, so don't hurry. Whenever you have time.
<alesage> elopio I'll have a look in a bit
 * elopio breaks. 
<elopio> I'll be back in the night to make up for the morning hours I missed.
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll do reviews
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-28
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<elfy> jibel: any reason why xubuntu dailies are stuck at the 26th that you know of?
<jibel> elfy, dailies of xubuntu should be produced soon, they're usually produced around 10:00UTC
<elfy> aah okey doke - thanks jibel :)
<jibel> elfy, FYI xubuntu 20140328 images are available
<elfy> thanks jibel - I don't normally notice tbh, I tend to forget days - but I knew the date was definitely not 2 days ago lol
<elfy> s/days/dates
<DanChapman> jibel it looks like all the ubiquity tests are failing on i386 images :-/ is that because G_DEBUG=fatal-criticals was set the other day?
<jibel> DanChapman, I removed that, we were trying to grab some useful info for this libautopilot-gtk crash. Let me check
<DanChapman> jhibel i'm seeing segfault in libgobject-2.0.so in a few of them
<DanChapman> jibel: ^^
<jibel> DanChapman, I confirm it is removed and the workaround is in place
<jibel> it might be something else
<jibel> I'll re-run the tests
<DanChapman> ok cool, i'm gonna read through the logs
<jibel> DanChapman, it is something else
<DanChapman> jibel, yes in the debug logs im seeing lots of Error in `/usr/bin/python3': malloc(): smallbin double linked list corrupted: 0x08b131a8 ***
<jibel> DanChapman, bug 1298824
<ubot5> bug 1298824 in libffi (Ubuntu Trusty) "libffi 3.1~rc1 regression: crashes on i386; python3.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_callable_info_free_closure()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298824
<jibel> DanChapman, it has been reverted and tomorrow should be a greener day
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant thanks for looking
<elfy> balloons: it's ok posting and getting it stuck - but you will need to pop by and answer :)
<balloons> elfy, ?
<elopio> alesage: unity tests are working on my desktop now.
<elopio> I have no idea why, but I'm happy.
<alesage> elopio, I'm happy too although I should test myself, but I'm happy that you're happy
<alesage> elopio, that unblocks my experience-test unity8 changes, will propose in a bit
 * balloons notes if QA team doesn't know why the tests work . . .
<alesage> stay green balloons, stay green :)
<balloons> I love it !
<elopio> they work because it is friday.
<elopio> if they didn't work today, I would have been able to go and enjoy the evening sun.
<elfy> balloons: forum threads
<balloons> elopio, +1
<elfy> and don't be forgetting that some of the QA team just go lalalalalalala when they thing people are talking about autopilot :p
<balloons> elfy, ohh I looked at it today
<balloons> who had a question?
<elfy> only 3 people have posted - you, the mad admin that stuck it and ventrical :p
<balloons> elfy, right, so what did I miss, lol?
<elfy> something about myth - does it have to be installed to a disk or something like that
<elfy> I couldn't answer - I got as far as booting an image the other day then other things got in the way
<balloons> I see now.. he just posted it. I checked earlier
<balloons> is there a way to sub a thread? I'm guessing yes :-)
<elfy> sub a thread?
<balloons> shoot, look at that, I have a months old pm
 * balloons sucks with forums now
<elfy> it's not that discourse thingy
<balloons> elfy, yes so whenever someone posts in the thread, it would tell me
<balloons> found it
<elfy> oic
<balloons> weird interface in the subscription area, but I get options I was looking for
<elfy> do you have the right mail address in there?
<balloons> ty
<balloons> probably not, lol. since I'm not getting pm emails
<elfy> want me to fix
<balloons> but I'm all set now
<balloons> everything looks good now
<elfy> it's set to gmail
<balloons> so, fingers crossed
<balloons> yep that works
<elfy> okey doke
 * elfy just sets the account to Burnt Beans ... 
<elfy> and I'll send you a birthday card :p
<balloons> oO lookey I joined before you
<balloons> it's amazing the account is that old actually.. probably the first ubuntu account i made
<balloons> yay, bday cards
<elfy> :)
<elfy> yea - before me - just checking post count ...
<elfy> 26560 in this account, ~4000 in the one that got mortally wounded
<elfy> 401 in yours ... :D
<balloons> ohh.. now it's all about post counts.. well then
<elfy> ha ha ha
<balloons> quality > quantity.. you know that!
<elfy> yep - so if we take of the 400 from yours and the 30559 from mine ...
<elfy> we'll be about equal :D
<elfy> balloons: I answered vent this time
<knome> balloons, hey
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-29
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<elfy> I hope you're taking the boy out to buy something for tomorrow :p
<DanChapman> elfy hey, yes i managed to remember this year, i kinda forgot last year :-/ last minute "just got to pop to the shop darling"
<elfy> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-23
<dazza5000> anyone able to help me troubleshoot a calendar autopilot test?
<dazza5000> the test fails because it thinks the day on my computer is yesterday
<dazza5000> but the calendar app selects the correct day for today
<dazza5000> and when I run the commands in python outside of the test they give the correct date
<dazza5000> this test
<dazza5000> autopilot3 run calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year
<dazza5000> gives this
<dazza5000> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: 22 != 21
<dazza5000> datetime.now() gives 2015-03-22 20:40:24.686199
<dazza5000> but the test is getting 21 as the result somehow
<elopio> I had to join using the webchat.
<elopio> for some reason, I can't connect to freenode with quassel.
<elopio> if I don't reply quickly, it's because I have no notifications.
<paulliu> elopio: hi.. So I'm wondering why fake-apps doesn't start on the AP test for shell-rotation.
<paulliu> elopio: and why we use fixtures to start unity8? Can we use ApplicationLifeCycleTestCase with environments set for the fake-sensor?
<paulliu> elopio: Currently we copy the code from ApplicationLifeCycleTestCase, but it doesn't work as we expect.
<elopio> hello paulliu. brendand, you are taking a look at the fake apps, right?
<brendand> elopio, i am
<brendand> elopio, right now unity8 doesn't start for some reason
<elopio> brendand: that's nice, because you and paulliu have more working hours together (I think). It would be great if you two pair to investigate.
<elopio> paulliu: we prefer fixtures over inheritance, because when you inherit test cases things get messy.
<paulliu> brendand: why it doesn't start?
<elopio> composition is clearer.
<paulliu> elopio: ok..
<paulliu> brendand: I mean, why unity8 doesn't start?
<elopio> paulliu: if there's something useful from a test case setup, you can wrap that in a fixture and share it in both tests.
<brendand> paulliu, i don't know yet. it seems to work ok in other tests
<paulliu> elopio: ok.. just curious why we don't re-use the code.
<elopio> paulliu: I wonder, do your life cycle tests work? is it only on the rotation tests that you get errors?
<paulliu> brendand: hmm. you should adb reboot and it might work again.
<paulliu> elopio: yes. Life cycle tests works find. It did start the apps.
<paulliu> elopio: So I'm wondering if we make some weirdness by start unity8 in different ways.
<paulliu> elopio: Just as brendand said, the unity8 might stop launching after you run the test several times. but adb reboot fixes it.
<paulliu> elopio: also, the launched unity8 acts weird. If I touch the screen anywhere, it pops the on-screen-keyboard.
<paulliu> elopio: In other tests, I'm able to interact with unity8 by touching the screen.
<elopio> paulliu: brendand: yes, take a look at the launch_unity in the base UnityTestCase. That's different from the LaunchUnityWithSensors fixture.
<elopio> ideally, we should turn the launch_unity in UnityTestCase into a fixture LaunchUnity. And use that fixture from LaunchUnityWithSensors.
<elopio> paulliu: the thing with the osk is weird. I can't imagine what might be causing it, but it needs to be fixed too. Unity should be launched as close as possible to a simple initctl start unity8.
<elopio> brendand: let me know if you need an extra hand. For now I'll leave you two to it and take a look at the errors I introduced in the new autopilot version :(
<dazza5000> does anyone know how to get an ubuntu phone in the US?
<teward> dazza5000: i don't think you can - not offered yet last I heard
<dazza5000> how about unofficially though?
<elopio> dazza5000: there are some places still selling nexus 4.
<dazza5000> where?
<elopio> http://www.amazon.com/LG-Google-Unlocked-International-Version/dp/B00D94OAPU/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1427129945&sr=1-2&keywords=nexus+4
<dazza5000> are most people using the 4 to test with?
<elopio> dazza5000: we test with it and with the bq phone. I'm not sure which one has more testers.
<brendand> elopio, the rotation test seems to use process_helpers.restart_unity and other tests use launch_unity from the base class
<brendand> elopio, the latter does something with the mir socket, which might make a difference
<dobey> sigh
<elfy> good afternoon quality channel peoples
<elopio> jibel: the phonedations team will work on nitz to get the clock hour right from your phone carrier. That sounds like a good addition at the end of the wizard test, check that the clock is right.
<elopio> jibel: what should I do to propose the addition?
<dazza5000> good afternoon elfy
<balloons> dazza50002, howdy
<elfy> balloons: !!!
<elfy> :)
<balloons> hey elfy! final beta week, you excitied?
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> it might be a milestone for you - but down here in the mines - we've already done some :p
<dazza50002> hi all
<balloons> elfy, I added you to the mail since you spoke up :-)
<dazza50002> Need to figure out how to login using yaaic
<elfy> mail?
<elopio> barry: meeting again.
<elfy> balloons: oh - see it now :p
<elfy> I tend to only post that stuff on xub-dev list specifically for our peeps
<elfy> balloons: but ... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds for the general page :)
<balloons> mmm.. indeed
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> excellent, yourself?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine, thanks :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have an issue : http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2393/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_dayview/TestDayView/test_default_view/
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot find how to solve it
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's about week day
<Letozaf_> balloons, on calendar app, can you help or should I ask someone else?
<dobey> is there a way in autopilot to do a "wait until object is available, *then* tap it" sort of operation?
<dobey> because adding time.sleep() everywhere kind of sucks
<veebers> dobey: you can use wait_select_single
<veebers> dobey: fyi: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.introspection.html#autopilot.introspection.ProxyBase.wait_select_single
<balloons> Letozaf_, looking
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<dobey> veebers: hmm, trying that
<balloons> Letozaf_, dare I ask, does this work locally?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no :( but this happens only on Sundays today the test passes :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, right that was my first thought
<Letozaf_> balloons, suppose it has to do with the firs day of the week stuff
<balloons> it's a locale thing
<balloons> yes I agree
<balloons> which we should have accounted for already
<balloons> perhaps check the logic in the test? Or it's a bug in the app itself.
<Letozaf_> balloons, to me looks like an app bug
<balloons> This is definitely week 12, so week 11 would be for the week to start on monday
<Letozaf_> balloons, If yesterday I ran now.strftime("%U") in python shell I got 12
<Letozaf_> balloons, In Italy the first day of the week is sunday
<dobey> Today is Boomtime, the 9th day of Discord in the YOLD 3181
<balloons> Letozaf_, right. I would file a bug against calendar app and see what mihir says
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks I will
<dobey> Letozaf_: i'm guessing the locale is not set correctly in the tests perhaps?
<Letozaf_> dobey, no Calendar app should display 12 as week number instead it displays 11
<Letozaf_> dobey, the test is right, it's Calendar app that in Italy has got the wrong week number
<balloons> it's the ultimate revenge, blame the app and be correct!
<elfy> LOL
<dobey> if the week start is on monday, and it's the sunday prior, the 11 is correct, in that locale, no?
<Letozaf_> dobey, in Italy the first week day is Sunday :)
<dobey> in most of the world it is
<Letozaf_> dobey, :)
<dobey> so, if i have a dialog in qml, and in the ap test i'm doing dialog.wait_until_destroyed() for that object, and then take a screen shot after it's been destroyed, shouldn't the screen shot *not* have that dialog in it?
<veebers> doeby, assuming you're waiting for the right thing to be destroyed it shouldn't be in the screenshot
<veebers> dobey: did wait_select_single help you out btw?
<veebers> dobey: also, feel free to ask these autopilot questions in #ubuntu-autopilot too :-)
<dobey> yes i think so
<dobey> too many channels already :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-24
<elopio> veebers: do you know why the gatekeeper job never finishes?
<veebers> elopio: no idea, I was just looking at it and the 2nd to last job took 11 hours
<veebers> I think that's a question for CI (unless there is something that changed in autopilot or the autopilot tests that make it run that long, but that job should be timeboxed
<elopio> veebers: it just started like an hour before you joined.
<elopio> it was waiting for the mako device for a long time.
<veebers> elopio: So, I fired off 2 jobs lastnight before bed. The 2nd one is running now (the 1st one is the one that took 11 hours)
<elopio> veebers: yes, that's the one I'm looking at.
<veebers> ah right, that would be one reason why the one queued last night s only recently started
<elopio> it has less than 300 tests.
<veebers> has it finished?
<elopio> veebers: the one that took 11 hours.
<elopio> agh, it's hard to talk today :)
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/244/testReport/
<veebers> elopio: heh, I might be adding to that too sorry :-P
<veebers> elopio: I presume that it finished prematurely due to the unity unlock issue
<elopio> veebers: to the best of my knowledge, autopilot didn't introduce any errors in that job ^
<elopio> however, the overall status of the suites is sad.
<veebers> elopio: I see: I: Too many unlock failures, giving up
<veebers> at the end of the log, so it looks like the job was killed and failed. It also appears that 8 test suites were run and it was killed at the 9th
<veebers> elopio: fyi I've mentioned the high rate of failure to ci to see if they're seeing the same thigs
<veebers> err thing
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Ubuntu MATE wanted to participate in Beta 2 as well.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Can Ubuntu MATE be added?
<elfy> flexiondotorg: you need to talk to -release
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Looks like we're in. Just need to get the PowerPC image included. But the i386 and amd64 images are now listed :)
<elfy> flexiondotorg: just tried to install your 64bit - seems you have same issue - guessing it to be global
<elfy> bug 1435714
<ubot5> bug 1435714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout missing during install setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435714
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks, I think ;)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, The daily images from yesterday worked.
<elfy> just going to run ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'm zsyncing...
<elfy> booting it
<elfy> and it fails
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I've got a log for the error.
<elfy> add it to the bug then
<flexiondotorg> elfy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1435714/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout missing during install setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> ta
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Did you install on real hardware?
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Because I ran into this also - http://launchpad.net/bugs/1432285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432285 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Vivid live DVD fails to provide means to eject disc" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elfy> I have that on the xubuntu test result - but the Mate and Ubuntu ones I didn't waste anymore time that seeing if it gave the keyboard page or not
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK. So, good to know also not jsut me.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'd like to add some additional test cases to Ubuntu MATE. Can you help with that?
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I see Ubuntu already has the test cases I'd like to borrow.
<elfy> yep - give me few minutes
<flexiondotorg> elfy, ty
<elfy> flexiondotorg: ok - I'm here now for a while
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'd like to add the following to Ubuntu MATE
<flexiondotorg> Install (OEM setup) - Optional
<elfy> flexiondotorg: so do you have admin rights there yet?
<flexiondotorg> Install (Screen Reader) - Run once
<flexiondotorg> elfy, No.
<flexiondotorg> Well, tell me where to go and I can confirm.
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker
<elfy> if you've not then I'll do it
<flexiondotorg> elfy, OK
<flexiondotorg> I see 4 tab.
<flexiondotorg> linked test suites.
<flexiondotorg> Is that ^^^^ what I need?
<elfy> go to testsuite tab
<elfy> 377 is Mate
<elfy> on the right - click edit
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I don't have a testsuite tab.
<elfy> ok
<elfy> so - I'll add them :)
<elfy> but - can you get me the testcase numbers rather than names
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Sure.
<flexiondotorg> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds/90950/testcases/1309/results - Run once
<flexiondotorg> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds/90950/testcases/1305/results - Optional
<flexiondotorg> Sorry, don't know which of the numbers ^^^^^ are the testcase numbers.
<flexiondotorg> Guessing 1309 and 1305.
<elfy> yep - those are the numbers
<elfy> done those 2
<elfy> that them all?
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Many thanks.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, For now Yes.
<elfy> okey doke :)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'll need to create post-install script for Ubuntu MATE at some point though.
<elfy> all showing on the tracker properly too - bonus :D
<flexiondotorg> elfy, FTW! :)
<elfy> oh right, yep that';s easy enough - we have a simplish one
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/336/builds/90946/testcases/1628/results
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Where can I create scripts?
<elfy> testcases?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<elfy> simply put - pull the branch, add your test to the right place, push it back
<elfy> then it gets checked and someone merges and makes it available on the tracker
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks.
<elopio> balloons: the tests are in a terrible shape :'(
<elopio> I see lots of failures in filemanager, music, clock, sudoku, shorts
<elopio> how can we help?
<balloons> elopio, I've been reluctant to answer you... i'm not sure offhand :) The issues stem from the dashboard being different than jenkins, which is different then the desktop and running locally
<balloons> so developers still have this issue of 4 potentially different test result runs. jenkins gates every merge, and they must pass to hit trunk. I think the only sane thing to do is to fix the gating, else it will break on the backend again
<elopio> balloons: so, pushing for everybody using dep8 will help, right?
<balloons> elopio, we have an open story with CI to change this, but yes everyone running the tests the same way would go a long way towards correcting this issue
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'll tell jfunk to raise the priority of this.
<balloons> if the tests were gated the same way they ran on the dashboard you could in theory trust that any breakages were the result of the image itself, not an individual app. Of course the app might still have a bug, but . . .
<balloons> elopio, the trouble with fixing the tests on the dashboard is that they will break down again over time since merges are not gated in the same way
<balloons> I say this because we've fixed them plenty in the past and here we are again
<elopio> balloons: yes. We should just gate on the MP, and if they are green, they must be green everywhere.
<elopio> anything more complex than that is a problem in the process.
<elopio> fgimenez: is there something I can do to help you with the green card, or should I take a new one?
<brendand_> elopio, really we need an epic for it
<fgimenez> elopio, yes, if you could you confirm the behaviour at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/dbus-upgrade/+merge/253423/comments/631084 it would be great
<elopio> fgimenez: ok, I'll flash and take a look.
<elopio> fgimenez: yes, without the -C it is upgrading, but the connection with adt-run was lost.
<elopio> so there's something wrong with the ini.
<fgimenez> elopio, ok thanks, i'm trying to debug it from the device
<fgimenez> elopio, i'm not sure if it's because of the .ini file, if you pass -C with an empty dir it doesn't find the update either
<elopio> fgimenez: barry: a bug maybe?
<balloons> dazza5000, I see the music devs merged your test. Awesome!
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> howdy elfy.. nice seeing the bot talking about adding builds
<balloons> I still owe you the rss feed experiment
<elfy> balloons: ? what bot?
<balloons> queuebot..
 * balloons feels as if he's seeing things
<elfy> oh - I have queuebot on ignore :)
<balloons> LOL
<elfy> I get mails when there are new Xubuntu builds ready
<elfy> and I knew early today that we'd be waiting for the world to rebuild sometime after US woke up
<elfy> not sure if you've seen the -release talk, but bug 1435714
<ubot5> bug 1435714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Keyboard layout missing during install setup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435714
<elfy> balloons: you laugh - but queuebot name drives me insane - I have chat in desktop with firefox and as soon as it starts being chatty - mucks of the dialogue window size for me :p
<elfy> mind you flexiondotorg isn't much smaller :p
<balloons> elfy, ohh right, it resizes everything
 * flexiondotorg looks for a longer IRC nick.
<iwishiwasascoola> like this?
 * elfy puts flexiondotorg on ignore with queuebot ... 
<balloons> ahh, it truncated my name :-(
<elfy> no
<elfy> that was me :|
<elfy> :p
<barry> elopio: yes, it's a bug... in the test ;)  see my follow up to the mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<elfy> evening Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening to you :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<elfy> Letozaf_: good mostly thanks - you?
<Letozaf_> elfy, I am fine too thanks.
<Letozaf_> balloons, wanted to let you know about this bug I reported: bug 1436070
<ubot5> bug 1436070 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "Invalid release signature error during install of netboot minimal CD amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436070
<Letozaf_> balloons, just fyi
<balloons> ack
<abeyr> how to report a bug?
<abeyr> my computer ubuntu 15.04 crashed with error: nvidia has fallen off bus
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-25
<elopio> veebers: wow, such a process.
<elopio> am I understanding right? it is released now?
<knome> abeyr, ubuntu-bug packagename, or go to launchpad.net and file a bug there
<veebers> elopio: um, ayes? If it's not available in the archive yet it will be shortly. I get confused when and where that happens and where to check it
<veebers> but it's done now
<Mirv> ubuntuqa (was that the thing to ping?): we would need help debugging why autopilot tests fail randomly when using silo 18, see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421009
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,Incomplete]
<Mirv> it's related to DBus speeding up (working in threads) in Qt, and the current assumption is that the Qt itself works now better, just faster. the original bug is tested to be fixed, but AP:s start failing pretty randomly in all suites.
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa ^
<rhuddie> Mirv, have you got some results we can look at?
<Mirv> rhuddie: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/qtbase_ubuntu5/ the ones ending with -018.tests
<Mirv> if one eg grep - cut - sort -uniq:s UITK failures, they are different on each run so seems random
<Mirv> so -1- and -2- are two runs of the same suite
<rhuddie> Mirv, so for example in http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/qtbase_ubuntu5/ap-2015_03_24-21_48_11-address_book_app-1-018.tests
<rhuddie> Mirv, the first error is in address_book_app.tests.test_add_contact.TestAddContact.test_go_to_add_contact, which fails to launch the address book
<rhuddie> and then the remaining tests fail with: subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/sbin/initctl', 'stop', 'maliit-server']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<Mirv> rhuddie: right, the http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/qtbase_ubuntu5/ap-2015_03_24-21_48_11-ubuntuuitoolkit-1-018.tests would also seem to be about launching, right? but in that case it just doesn't fail all the remaining tests, it's just that some tests fail to launch
<Mirv> rhuddie: the launching is done via DBus I guess, would that be autopilot itself or ubuntu-app-launch doing it?
<rhuddie> Mirv, yes, this seems similar problem. The actual error is that it can't find the process to introspect it. Which could mean that the original process has crashed (check for .crash files in /var/crash)
<rhuddie> or it could mean that introspection is not enabled, but this should be set automatically in the base class.
<rhuddie> Mirv, in this case upstart is being used to launch the app
<Mirv> ok, I didn't see any particular amount of crashes, so I was thinking it'd be dbus signaling problem about launching the app. but I don't have the crash files anymore with me so I'll run a bit more and see if anything turns up.
<Mirv> rhuddie: do you know if it's autopilot using qdbus to call upstart or what's the route of launching app?
<rhuddie> Mirv, I'm not sure, ubuntu-qa, anyone know answer to -^
<brendand> Mirv, totally depends on the AP test itself, the way the app is launched doesn't matter as long as it's launched with QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 in it's environment
<brendand> Mirv, which for upstart launched applications would have to be in upstarts environment (initctl set-env)
<brendand> Mirv, give us an example test where this is happening
<Mirv> brendand: see the backlog, but about any test can fail like that (randomly) when used with silo 018 that contains Qt DBus related fixes. and I'm trying to find out whether the problem could be fixed in AP (by adjusting something) or whether someone can debug it enough to state that no the Qt patches are still broken somehow regarding the DBus usage
<Mirv> with the patches the Qt DBus starts supporting threaded usage of DBus which fixes the Unity 8 deadlock on boot randomly, triggered by libusermetrics starting to use DBus earlier...
<Mirv> the actual boot problem gets fixed by the patched Qt, but of course we can't regress on the AP side. and it's hard to say whether it's Qt's fault now or if it's just changed behavior AP needs to take into account.
<brendand> Mirv, so the launch of the app happens asynchronously?
<Mirv> thanks tsdgeos. brendand is starting to ask difficult questions :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/25/%23ubuntu-quality.html just updated to include all backlog.
<Mirv> I'm not sure who can answer what exactly is being called when app is being launched from autopilot, and whether the Qt DBus patches would now make it asynchronous or not
<Mirv> but we need at least someone who understands the Qt DBus changes, someone who understands Autopilot and someone who understands app startup..
<tsdgeos> you have a 0 sized group in there
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> so are we sure the problem is that the app launch is not being detected by autopilot?
<tsdgeos> or is it that the app isn't actually launching?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and sorry for hijacking you, just be available when you have time :) currently it'd look like something in the Qt changes causes app startups during tests to randomly fail, and we'd need to find out if it's Qt's fault or something that can be fixed in AP
<Mirv> no I don't think we're sure, this is all just based on the logs so far
<tsdgeos> someone should run the test looking at the phone and see if the app is actually there and undetected
<tsdgeos> or just has crashed
<tsdgeos> it may very well be that those patches are making stuff crash
<Mirv> I'm running UITK tests again right now. a crash would result in a .crash, right? none so far except one for telepathy_mission-control which is maybe not related
<brendand> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it should probably create a .crassh yeah
<brendand> Mirv, which vivid image? latest?
<Mirv> brendand: latest + silo 18 that fixes the original bug
<jibel> davmor2, on desktop i386 20150325, boot, on the welcome screen select French then 'Essayer Ubuntu'
<jibel> davmor2, the live session doesn't start and I get a login screen
<jibel> davmor2, it is in a VM
<davmor2> jibel: I'll check in a minute for you
<jibel> davmor2, amd64 with UEFI starts fine
<jibel> davmor2, amd64 works fine
<jibel> even in BIOS mode and non-english
<davmor2> jibel: when you get to the live session after selecting French should it be in French?
<davmor2> jibel: man this is weird I select French I tap on Essayer Ubuntu, Language is set to English_US and yet I see Exemples and Installer Ubuntu 15.04, most of the rest is in English
<Mirv> tsdgeos: brendand: ok ran UITK tests, 9 errors, no .crash files. could indicate the launch happens but due to Qt changes something is too fast and AP doesn't notice it?
<brendand> Mirv, let's see the logs again
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you try running that ap test only and seeing if something actualyl shows on screen?
<Mirv> brendand: added, the last one at http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/fail/qtbase_ubuntu5/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's not "that test", it's any test but only rarely, plus randomly. the failures are always different, and about 8 out of 250 fail.
<Mirv> sorry, out of 365
<Mirv> brendand_: tsdgeos: ok I can reproduce it with while [ 1 ] ; do phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_header.SectionsTestCase.test_select_sections_with_sections_disabled ; done - when the failure does happen, the app launches fine, autopilot (or something) apparently just doesn't notice it. what's next?
<Mirv> I stared at the phone screen for enough long time for the failure to happen :)
<brendand_> Mirv, i'll need to get some time to take a look, maybe later today
<Mirv> okay. I'll update the bug soon when I've played with it a bit more.
<Mirv> bug #1421009 updated
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<jibel> davmor2, yeah the live session is half translated, but it has been like this for a long time. live session not starting on i386 seems to be a qemu specific bug. It works fine on HW and Vbox
<davmor2> jibel: yeah it's starting for me that how I know the translations things is crap :)
<sil2100> brendand_: thanks for the help with the Mirv's issue :) It's one of our blockers currently as the silo causing the AP problems is actually a fix for a hanger-regression
<brendand_> sil2100, well i haven't been able to do too much yet
<brendand_> sil2100, i'll check if we can divert some resources to looking at it
<sil2100> Excellent
<brendand_> sil2100, btw are we talking vivid or rtm?
<jibel> davmor2, I cannot get anything to work in a VM
<jibel> davmor2, system doesn't boot after installation tried vbox and qemu
<davmor2> jibel: ouch let me try in vm and see if I can confirm
<sil2100> brendand_: vivid
<davmor2> jibel: I can confirm that I'm not able to get to live desktop on i386 in kvm
<davmor2> jibel: it takes me to the login screen and I can't login
<davmor2> jibel: did you file a bug for it?
<jibel> davmor2, not yet, I'm trying to have at least a successful install in a VM
<jibel> davmor2, in vbox, amd64 installation, it tells me there is no bootable device after installation
<jibel> davmor2, did you do an amd64 install on HW?
<davmor2> jibel: it's running now, I've done i386
<davmor2> jibel: 64bit on kvm is working as expected
<jibel> davmor2, are you on vivid or utopic?N
<jibel> -N
<davmor2> jibel: vivid 64bit as host
<jibel> davmor2, hm, can you check the checksums of your images?
<davmor2> davmor2@boromir:~$ md5sum *.iso
<davmor2> 17384a4d4a5c8471d1e766ffe10dd6ec  vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<davmor2> c74c7dbdc60d2c8bbd08ce4b7c4f95b6  vivid-desktop-i386.iso
<davmor2> jibel: that matches http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<jibel> davmor2, doesn't look like the latest image
<davmor2> jibel: it's the latest in current
<jibel> davmor2, yeah there is something wrong here, desktop images are stuck in pending
<jibel> davmor2, try with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/MD5SUMS
<jibel> which are the images on the tracker
<jibel> davmor2, can you check the version of these image? is it 20150325?
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm okay they are indeed different
<rhuddie> Mirv, I had a go at reproducing the problem with silo 18. I ran an address book app test and it failed on 10th attempt with same error as in the logs.
<rhuddie> Mirv, for the failure, the address book started to launch, but then the app froze completely
<rhuddie> autopilot then timed out waiting for the app to launch which is when the test failed
<rhuddie> There was a crash file for _usr_lib_telepathy_mission-control-5.32011.crash
<rhuddie> but nothing for the address book app
<davmor2> jibel: right updated the image retrying now
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, thoughts on seeing this error on tests in trunk that used to pass for clock app? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10678560/. Error is "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:"
<flexiondotorg> Is there anything I can do to help progress http://launchpad.net/bugs/1432285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432285 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Vivid live DVD fails to provide means to eject disc" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> I think it is a more significant issue than "Medium".
<davmor2> jibel: amd 64 is working in kvm with -vga vmware I'll try without that too
<jibel> davmor2, here too, finally
<jibel> davmor2, in BIOS mode in vbox
<jibel> davmor2, I'll retry UEFI
<elopio> brendand_: please take a look at the fakeroot card. Looks like a deadend.
<brendand_> elopio, maybe. pitti will be back tomorrow to save the day
<elopio> as always :)
<elopio> if it will take time to fix, I'd go with exporting the pythonpath.
<brendand_> elopio, thing is i tried that and it didn't work
<brendand_> elopio, doesn't transfer between users
<elopio> brendand_: you might need to export the path also on the new user.
<brendand_> elopio, again i'll talk to pitti about it. i'm sure there's a way
<elopio> yes, lets wait.
<rhuddie> brendand_, I reproduced the silo 18 issue. For me the app froze as it was launching, which made autopilot timeout and then fail the test as it couldn't introspect it.
<rhuddie> brendand_, So to me it seems like its not an autopilot issue. I updated the bug with some notes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421009
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,Incomplete]
<brendand_> rhuddie, aha
<elfy> afternoon quality chaps and chapesses
<balloons> howdy howdy elfy
<elfy> hi balloons :)
<elfy> balloons: quick question - cos I'm confused
<elfy> if things and images are being autotested - how come things like the keyboard setting part can go missing and no-one notices?
<elfy> or is it that images still not being checked?
<balloons> elfy, if it shows up as a bug in the image, I think it's safe to conclude we don't have a test for it :-) In general, the tests for the images are basic. The tests for the images that block on being published are really basic  and don't test ubiquity
<elfy> ok - thanks
<elfy> just wanted to make sure - I assume that was probably the case
<elfy> s/assumed
<alesage> ok maybe I'll ask balloons about this click-install failure of weibo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10680643/ , if you were me and secondly you had the patience to explain to yourself, how would you fix?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-26
<infinity> New ISOs being respun for all flavours for the "no CD eject" bug.
<infinity> I intend for these to be the images we release tomorrow, so some quick smoketesting to make sure they're all sane would be great.
<infinity> They should all spit out with 20150326 build numbers.
<infinity> Also, if anyone has spare cycles to help out ubuntustudio with basic smoketesting, I'm not sure if zequence is around.
<mgedmin> balloons, I hear you're the one to bother about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418383 in Ubuntu QA Website "Log In tries to register a new user account for an existing user" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> tl;dr: I cannot login to iso.qa.ubuntu.com for several months now (but I could in the past)
<mgedmin> this smells like some confusion in the Drupal user database?  where my local account isn't linked to the SSO account correctly?
<pitti> jibel: how easy is it to disable the triggering of armhf/ppc64el jobs for the time being?
<pitti> IMHO we should do that, me clicking away the queue for hours isn't going to help anything
 * pitti does the click-o-mania right now, but that's insane
<jibel> pitti, I asked psivaa to try my script, if it's a permission issue he should be able to do it
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<pitti> much better
<davmor2> jibel: I'm trying uefi install of oem again now see if it was something freak or more serious
<pitti> jibel: how can we disable new armhf/ppc64el jobs, i. e. the triggering from the x86 ones? in the jenkins job config or do we need a bzr commit/rollout?
<davmor2> jibel: definitely and issue on UEFI + secureboot, I'll try uefi in virtualbox if that fails too then it is a UEFI if not I'll try turning secureboot off and run an install on hw
<jibel> davmor2, so OEM is broken on UEFI + secure boot, but not on UEFI without SB or BIOS?
<davmor2> jibel: not tried uefi without it fails dismally in virtualbox
<davmor2> jibel: I'm going to knock off secure boot on my laptop and try it there after Lunch
<jibel> davmor2, and a normal installation with UEFI + SB is successful?
 * jibel trying to understand the scope of the problem
<davmor2> jibel: normal + SB is fine, I've done 3 installs on that system so far only oem is playing up
<davmor2> jibel: so broken on UEFI with no SB too
<davmor2> jibel: looks like the oem removal bit breaks so you get a system that is part oem part user
<davmor2> jibel: unity-settings-deamon crash trying to file it now
<davmor2> jibel: bug 1436861
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1436861 could not be found
<primes2h> bug #1436861
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1436861 could not be found
<davmor2> it's private still as it is from a crash report
<davmor2> lets fix that
<davmor2> jibel: bug 1436861
<ubot5> bug 1436861 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436861
<jibel> davmor2, I don't have this crash but an Xorg crash instead with an OEM installation
<davmor2> jibel: yeap I got an xorg crash too, I think it is because x is restarted for lightdm
<jibel> davmor2, so we have "OEM install is broken" and "cannot eject CD" anything else?
<jibel> I tried non-english, lvm, custom partionning, free software only, ... looks ok
<davmor2> keyboard us and your keyboard installed
<jibel> that too but not really annoying, in my case Fr was first
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1434091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434091 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "mini.iso install of ubuntu desktop selecting only ENG_UK gives me eng_us and eng_uk" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> davmor2, with desktop too
<jibel> not only mini
<davmor2> jibel: yeah at the time it was only effecting mini.iso though the desktop cd caught up with the archives I guess
<davmor2> jibel: cd eject issue is fix in the latest image
<jibel> davmor2, really? what fixed it
<jibel> ?
<davmor2> well I say "fixed" it appears now and sometime the enter key works :)
<elfy> I'd say 'fixed' too :p
<davmor2> jibel: cyphermox  fixored it
<jibel> ah yeah, casper, I see it
<davmor2> elfy: keyboard selector showing up for you now too?
<elfy> I hope not - we don't do that stuff in Xubuntu since the debacle with ibus at 14.04
<elfy> davmor2: the only time I boot someone else's image is if I'm trying to see if issues we see are global or not
<cyphermox> half-fixored it
<davmor2> elfy: I thought the initial keyboard selector in ubiquity bug was filed by you maybe I was dreaming
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's as broken as it was before the regression
<cyphermox> well, the enter key never seems to work?
<elfy> davmor2: if it was filed in 2014 during lts dev - you're probably right
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay slightly worse then but at least similar :)
<davmor2> elfy: hahaha
<davmor2> jibel: I'm concentrating on i386 at the minute 64bit seems mostly done
<jibel> davmor2, I'm doing i386 too, and will do a bunch of server tests. results of of automated tests are suspicious
<davmor2> jibel: I bet it is the TTY7 issue
<jibel> davmor2, nope, system doesn't start at all
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm that's not so good
<jibel> cyphermox, can you fix the reboot after install in VMs too? currently it just hangs
<davmor2> jibel: you on the latest image?
<jibel> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh and bug 1436861
<ubot5> bug 1436861 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_update_composite_device()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436861
<jibel> yes, it matches
<jibel> it = checksums
<jibel> davmor2, OEM is clearly broken, on i386 and the end user setup I've an account for the end user and the temporary oem user
<jibel> cyphermox, ^
<davmor2> jibel: I didn't think uefi worked on i386
<jibel> davmor2, it doesn't, i386 in BIOS mode
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm I didn't have that on bios only on uefi
<davmor2> cyphermox: confirmed enter key definitely does nothing :(
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm fighting it right now
<cyphermox> fwiw, I probably am not intelligent enough to deal with the unity-settings-daemon bug you mentioned, i think it's for somebody else
<davmor2> cyphermox: man you deal with the installer now it's all yours ;)  Kinda critical bug too as it is OEM mode that is broken
<cyphermox> is it installer?
<cyphermox> isn't it a bug in unity-settings-daemon?
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeap user setup from OEM mode
<elfy> I do feel your pain - but I'm really glad this is global and not Xubuntu :p
<cyphermox> well, sure, but I think you'd find it explodes anywhere.
<davmor2> cyphermox: so you install, then you enter oem mode, click on prepare for end user, reboot and the bug happens in the end user setup part
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> it's gsd and all of that though, I think you want to push it to the desktop team, someone might be able to get to the bottom of it quicker than I can
<davmor2> cyphermox: no I blame you, you are completely free to annoy other devs with it ;)
<cyphermox> at the point you're running prepare from OEM you're running ubiquity, yes, but in a pretty standard session, so it might well break even if you don't run oem-setup at all
<cyphermox> hahah
<jibel> cyphermox, bug 1436937
<ubot5> bug 1436937 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Temporary OEM user not removed after end user setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436937
<cyphermox> jibel: I suspect when I get the eject/reboot thing right it will fix the hangs in VM too... they weren't hanging before, no?
<jibel> cyphermox, before it switched to a console and you could press enter to reboot
<cyphermox> jibel: I mean between the just rebooting and not showing the prompt or enter, and the time I "fixed" that
<jibel> cyphermox, no it didn't work on recent images
<cyphermox> in other words, my fix for the eject is incomplete or otherwise broken, because it causes the hangs
<jibel> ok, got it
<cyphermox> and I more or less know why, after showing the prompt some systemd bits are trying to unmount /cdrom and just looping
<cyphermox> I just haven't found what tries to do this, so not sure how to fix it
<jibel> ah systemd again, easy victim :)
<cyphermox> :)
<elfy> ha ha
<jibel> cyphermox, don't kick me from the internet again next time I doubt of your fixes :P
<cyphermox> hihihi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-27
<tsdgeos> anyone can have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/autopilot/precreate_keyboard15/+merge/254209 and https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/autopilot/ap1.5_dbus_search_no_seen_connections/+merge/254200 ?
<balloons> tsdgeos, best to ask on #ubuntu-autopilot. That said, it's late for the nz guys
<tsdgeos> k
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, perhaps pitti? I'm trying to figure out how to best recommend using libgtest. Do I put it in the cmake file and have cmake pull it, perhaps like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689076/. Or do I install the libgtest-dev package and manually compile and copy the libs to /usr/lib?
<alesage> balloons, good q, would you be willing to work from an example?
<pitti> balloons: I'd use the packaged version; in many environments you don't even have internet access
<alesage> balloons, IIRC it's not built in the archive b/c of some symbol magic
<alesage> pitti, balloons let me pull up an example
<alesage> balloons, I'm going to bounce this to charles actually, looking at indicator-datetime
<balloons> alesage, happy to work from an example. I like using the package, and currently that's what I've recommended. What I don't like is manually copying into /usr/lib, or the fact I must self-compile
<balloons> pitti, good point about internet access.. it's a fragile dependency
<alesage> balloons, just looking to compare how unity8 is doing it, one sec
<alesage> balloons, right so in indicator-datetime we're not using those 'external' macros http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689882/
<alesage> balloons, and then those DIR vars are set in the base CMakeLists.txt to the debian-installed locations http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689892/
<alesage> balloons, pitti more background http://askubuntu.com/questions/145887/why-no-library-files-installed-for-google-test https://code.google.com/p/googletest/wiki/FAQ#Why_is_it_not_recommended_to_install_a_pre-compiled_copy_of_Goog
<alesage> (for balloons' blog post ;) )
<balloons> alesage, :-) So is your example using the -dev package, but compiling it as part of the cmake build?
<balloons> I see GTEST_SOURCE_DIR, but I don't see the definition
<alesage> balloons, yes
<balloons> alesage, that seems sane.. You have the full project source for viewing?
<alesage> balloons, GTEST_SOURCE_DIR is defined in the root CMakeLists.txt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10689892/
<alesage> balloons, this is all in lp:indicator-datetime, yes
<balloons> gotcha
<alesage> charles will be flattered if you use it as an example ;)
<balloons> alesage, :-) I reserve the right to ask questions as well. Trying to keep cmake simple enough for us lesser folks to grok
<balloons> but yea, this looks like what we want
<alesage> balloons, great, yes I was new to it too, yes these native macros are better
<jpalmer> hey guys,  have 2 minor issues with 15.04 beta2.  one is an installer issue.  the other is a very minor (as in, nitpicky) issue at login.  Should these be launchpad issues?
<jpalmer> technically, it's 3 issues,  but I suspect 2 of them are related.
<elfy> have you looked to see if they're known?
<jpalmer> yes,   they don't appear to be.
<elfy> if they're bugs then LP is the place yep
<jpalmer> I'll doublecheck, of course.   Was just more curious if launchpad is the correct place,  or since it's a beta2,  if there is another tracker.
<jpalmer> ok,  thanks.
<elfy> things get put ON the image tracker
<elfy> but they have to be bugs in the first place
<elfy> I'd be interested to know what the installer one is
<elfy> the others not so much - assuming Ubuntu
<jpalmer> understood.  so I report it on LP.  then one of the ubuntu team decides if it gets escalated to image tracker
<elfy> no not at all :)
<elfy> 'people' test images - they report on the tracker
<jpalmer> breifly,   I'm installing on a 2013 macbook pro, retina.   It looks like each of the screens is a seperate "pane"   and part of it is extended below the bottom of the screen, so you can't see it.  Originally, I thought it hung there indefinately,  and I couldn't move it with my mouse.
<elfy> if they find a bug - they can report that - and can also report it on the tracker
<elfy> jpalmer: well I've not seen reference to anything like that for sure :)
<jpalmer> on a second install attempt,  I decided to move the "pane" before the hang point.   then I noticed it is actually popping up a wanring about UEFI mode.  and you have to click a button to continue.  so, you can't see it unless you move the pane,  and.. you can't move the pane after it's "displayed"
<elfy> at a guess I would expect people to want to know that one
<jpalmer> the other (and probably related) issue with the installer,  is that same UEFI prompt pops up like 4 different times during the process.  once seems sufficient.  hehe
<elfy> :)
<jpalmer> yep, my thoughts exactly.   'Tis why I'm asking about the LP ;)
<elfy> yep - understood
<jpalmer> thanks for the info.  I'll create an LP account now.
<elfy> I'd not know what to report that against though
<jpalmer> question,  is "pane" the right way to describe that... panel?  or is there a better/more descriptive name?
<elfy> someone from qa-team might have more idea
<elfy> window maybe
<jpalmer> have any particular monsters I can poke?  assuming they IRC?
<elfy> well I pinged the qa team - if anyone's awake
<jpalmer> If LP can accept pictures,  I'll reinstall,  and get some with my cell.
<jpalmer> oh, thanks.
<elfy> and others read the channel
<elfy> jpalmer: you can add screenshots, images etc as attachments to bugs yep
<jpalmer> perfect.   In that case, I may hold off until I get home tonight, and get some photos of the install process.
<jpalmer> thanks for the info, elfy
<jpalmer> oh, hrm..  I may not get that wanring again.  because I previously had 14.10 installed in bios campatibility mode. so, I may need to reinstall *that* first, to force the prompt/dialogue
<elfy> well ... just make the best attempt at describing it I would say
<elfy> I'd not, unless you really want to, go backwards now
<ianorlin> I am not clear on if it is just the boot drive that needs to be uefi formated or can your still have /home on an mbr drive?
<ianorlin> not_roasted: an elf?
<ianorlin> oops
<elfy> O_O
<elfy> it could be worse, could be roasted: an elf?
<jpalmer> elfy:  1437482
<elfy> bug 1437482
<ubot5> bug 1437482 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Installer issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437482
<jpalmer> if a QA person wakes up, and I'm not around, you can point them at that.  I'll keep an eye on it if they need more info.  and as I said, I'll add pictures in about 2 hours.
<elfy> reading that it seems that by 'pane' you mean the steps during install
<elfy> I'd expect that the package will get changed - but reporting is a good first step
<jpalmer> yeah, I really don't know how to describe them.    each "step during install" repopulates to the bottom right corner of the screen,  and you have to redrage the..  modal?  back up.
<jpalmer> the pictures should explain it better.  I hope.
<jpalmer> I'm actually talking about the window that the "step during install" is redrawn onto.
<elfy> you get more than one of those?
<elfy> if you're talking about what I think you are then 'windows during install' would perhaps make sense
<jpalmer> yeah, that UEFI warning/prompt pops up like 4 times.
<jpalmer> on a whim,  I just installed it on a VM.. and it's certainly different there.  you don't see the screen I'm talking about, at all.
<jpalmer> ok, I decided to take photos now with my crappy cellphone, and upload them.  hopefully now it makes sense ;)
<jpalmer> thanks again elfy.  going to fight some traffic now.  will post the other bug once I get home.
<elfy> drive safe then - and obviously you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-28
<pvsenan> DanChapman : Hi
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-30
<flocculant> balloons: come back - all is forgiven :(
<flocculant> too quiet in here ...
<teward> heh
<flocculant> hi teward :)
<balloons> hey gents
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> hi balloons :)
<flocculant> got anywhere with reverting that mp?
<flocculant> defects is now almost a week out of date ;)
<flocculant> and I hope the new gig is working out nicely :)
<balloons> flocculant, I was falling asleep thinking about that last night
<balloons> the mp is still sitting out there right?
<flocculant> oh dear
<flocculant> that's bad :|
<balloons> I wanted you to go ahead and file the RT to get it released
<balloons> so I'm not the only one who can do such things :-)
<balloons> new gig has me in a new timezone.. It's early here
<flocculant> could be a whole lot worse though - you could have fallen asleep thinking of me whining about it :D
<flocculant> I can file the rt for sure
<balloons> not at all.. I've not forgotten, and I know we want it for the new milestone
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> ok, I'll send you an example of how I've filed them in the past
<balloons> it's really simple
<flocculant> balloons: ack
<flocculant> rt isn't a new thing for me so - just give me the gist and I'll do so - I'll cc you to it
<balloons> yep, sounds good
<balloons> flocculant, it's a trivial thing to deploy, so feel free once it's opened to ask IS to do it while you are around and can confirm
<flocculant> ok - well I'm in the IS channel anyway so
<flocculant> ...
<flocculant> balloons: didn't realise you wanted me to raise the ticket tbh
<balloons> flocculant, well, it's a trivial thing, but probably better they get used to the idea of someone other than me doing it
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> though I hope there's going to be some sort of QA person replacing you
<balloons> replace is a strong word
<teward> is 'supplant' a better one? :P
<flocculant> if it's down to community - half don't appear to know it's happening till the Thursday morning of release day ...
<balloons> 'it's happening'? as in?
<flocculant> and I know I'm not the only community QA person fed up with some not doing the work at 'not Ubuntu' milestones
<flocculant> a milestone release or more or less *anything* community QA ish
<flocculant> xubuntu/mate/lubuntu and kubuntu (Johnathan time) did and do their shifts - no-one else does
<flocculant> balloons: got that - question coming back ... when I find the possibility :p
<balloons> ahh, righto
<flocculant> should haz mail :)
<flocculant> so if replace is a strong word - how about 'gently slide into the seat and be the go to person for community qa people to liase quietly from time to time with'
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> teward: lol at supplant :)
<teward> :P
<balloons> flocculant, this has to land
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-qa-website/revert-tracker-defect-changes/+merge/290038
<balloons> then you tell is to update to the latest revision (HEAD or trunk)
<balloons> *IS
<balloons> or you can tell them the specific revision, but you can't do that until that change lands
<balloons> flocculant, that change reverts the older stuff
<flocculant> balloons: so I need to merge that first - then rt and IS?
<balloons> flocculant, yes
<flocculant> balloons: now I can ask IS to update to rev429 I assume
<balloons> flocculant, looks good yes
<flocculant> balloons: okey doke - that being the head version?
<flocculant> don't want to end up being asked things I can't answer quickly :)
<balloons> yep, you want it all
<balloons> specifying revision is never a bad idea
<flocculant> it all being? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-qa-website/revert-tracker-defect-changes/+merge/290038
<flocculant> balloons: you have one more mail
<balloons> flocculant, responded
<balloons> it's that simple. ask to update to revision 429
<flocculant> balloons: ok  - thanks :)
<flocculant> balloons: ok - all done
<flocculant> balloons: and landed
<balloons> flocculant, looks good
<balloons> brillant, you have all the power :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-26
<tsimonq2> Hah, I completely forgot I have the access to directly commit the testcase changes...
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Just a thought -- would it break something if we switched to Git for lp:ubuntu-manual-tests? Do you have any objections?
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-27
<flocculant> tsimonq2: see my comment on bug and merge :(
<flocculant> and yes I have objections to that - not going to learn something else
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Sorry. :(
<flocculant> tsimonq2: no need to apologise - just don't do it again :D
<tsimonq2> flocculant: OK :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: that's why sometimes I take a while to actually merge - I'll check the rest to make sure it still makes sense
<flocculant> and of course willcooke woudn't likely think about he aubergine thing
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I didn't know you did that... so now I do :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> yep - np :)
<willcooke> what what?!
<tsimonq2> willcooke: ohai
<tsimonq2> I fixed your bug
<willcooke> finally!
<tsimonq2> But apparently the rest of the test needs work.
<willcooke> which one?  Oh, the ISO tester one?
<tsimonq2> The Free Software one.
<willcooke> nice one, thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Thanks for the bug :)
<willcooke> But yeah, it's on my list for next cycle, review all the tests
<tsimonq2> OK cool
<tsimonq2> I can help
<willcooke> always next cycle, right
<willcooke> thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hah, that's why I say "this cycle" because otherwise it'd just be like that forever. :P
<flocculant> willcooke: good luck with that - I did it once ...
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-28
<flocculant> tsimonq2: you'd have thought that maybe someone from Canonical would have double checked their bug wasn't a duplicate - or the person doing the fix :p
 * flocculant marks a testcase bug as a duplicate lol
<tsimonq2> flocculant: hehe
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-31
<Ender948> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-23
<Jeffrey04> just wanna ask if there's a page collecting known bugs for the dev release?
<Jeffrey04> just found out that my input method preferences window not opening through the gnome-settings app, also I can't open any extensions preferences (tried the webpage, tweak tool, and `gnome-extensions` command, the shipped extensions app is broken)
<Jeffrey04> I upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10 last week, also reseted gnome https://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults and also deleted all my extensions before reinstalling them
<RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<RikMills> Jeffrey04: ^^^ you can puyt the tag 'focal' in the tags field
<Jeffrey04> RikMills: oooo thanks
<Jeffrey04> hmm found the bug report for the extension part https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1866146 however i noticed it is for gnome 3.35.91
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866146 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell 3.35.91 extension's preferences doesn't load" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Jeffrey04> according to my settings app im on 3.36 though
<PaulW2U> Jeffrey04: Not all components are version 3.36. Run 'apt policy gnome-shell' in a terminal
<PaulW2U> and you should see gnome-shell is still 3.35.91
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <wimpress> Welcome @Jibel 👋
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> 👋 Hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: #ubuntu-quality Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Telegram: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters | Telegram: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
<Pici> popey also added to ops
<popey> <3 thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> FYI, this channel is gated to #ubuntu-quality on irc, so you don't need to be in both :D
<Jeffrey04> PaulW2U: thanks for the info
<Jeffrey04> hmm, so extension preference is a known and fixed problem, now left input method preferences
<jphilips> popey: Pici added a second entry for the telegram channel to the topic, so can you remove it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @franksmcb, @JohnTheUnwiseGeek and @BigDaddyLinux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc do you have everything you need to announce the session in tuesday's podcast?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I think we need a public post to link to. Maybe a thread on the ubuntu discourse :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes announcement text should be prepared by each flavour using the text in https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer is working on it for ubuntu studio, i'm working on it for xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would be good to have the announcement for ubuntu to go ont the ubuntu blog which the discourse post can link to
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would be good to have the announcement for ubuntu to go on the ubuntu blog which the discourse post can link to (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Hi @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you from a distro team or a curious tester
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> I'm here from the Ubuntu MATE team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i'm a bit confused looking at the release schedule as it says 'Beta Freeze (Monday)' while april 2nd is a thursday, so does that mean that the beta is coming out on the 6th - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> It means that starting Monday the image is frozen and everything that goes in it is gated by the release team, from Monday to Thursday the candidates are tested, and if everything goes well, beta images are released on Thursday 2nd.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> dates are on release schedule are thursdays
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> @philipz let me introduce @BigDaddyLinux. He is someone you want to talk to in regards to your marketing push. He's person behind BDLL & Linux Spotlight
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so is the monday mentioned for the beta the previous or next monday compared to april 2nd. i just want to make sure what date the beta is releasing as it will be mentioned in the announcement (re @Jibel: dates are on release schedule are thursdays)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for the introduction. i'm aware of BDDL and Linux Spotlight as i watched their Xubuntu 19.10 distro test and interview with @bluesabre (re @franksmcb: @philipz let me introduce @BigDaddyLinux. He is someone you want to talk to in regards to your marketing push. He's person behind BDLL & Linux Spotlight)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <BigDaddyLinux> Anything I can do to help out, I’m more than willing to
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @philipz it's previous. So March 30th is "Beta Freeze" and when the candidate images will be ready for testing, the Beta will be released on Thursday 2nd.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Jibel sweet. thanks
<jibel> yw
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @BigDaddyLinux we'll be putting out a join announcement from all the flavours on the 26th to announce the upcoming beta release in order to attract more testers. when is your next episode of BDLL?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <BigDaddyLinux> This Saturday the 28th
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great. so you can mention the announcement in the episode and encourage people to begin testing the daily isos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bluesabre> Oh wow, you got @BigDaddyLinux in here, nice!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is there a URL that can be linked to, which would always go to a distro's latest testcase page?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <BigDaddyLinux> Hi Sean! You da man (re @bluesabre: Oh wow, you got @BigDaddyLinux in here, nice!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is it just me or is the current system of having new testcase pages generated each day and then the reports on that day's testcases not appearing on the next day seem problematic
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i reported a testcase on the 21st and i visit the 23rd page and no sign of my testcase and no means to find my testcase from that page
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 21 - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209398/testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 23 - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209497/testcases
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: #ubuntu-quality Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Telegram: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-24
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc timestamps added to all your wonderful testing videos :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> I don't see any response from a Lubuntu team member; did I miss it or there hasn't been one [yet, here or elsewhere]?   (I see Dan/kc2bez has release notes ready.. but no beta on phab..) (re @philipz: yes announcement text should be prepared by each flavour using the text in https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i've just completed the preliminary bug session announcement text here for xubuntu - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#heading=h.kpgv9ngwzu24
<guiverc> I saw it ... (if I find the window again, I'm the anonymous person reading & admiring it!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i was wondering who that was. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guiverc: saw you had a branch for the manual tests and it would be great if you could assist in closing some of my reported bugs so that we can have up to date testcase texts
<guiverc> Yep... I'd like to get a response from Walter (when he can) first on  all my [lubu] adds..  I saw your bugs, i'll endeavour to look at them later this arvo  (my local time)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks. most of the bugs effect all ubiquity installer distros, so its a win for everyone, except lubuntu. :D
<guiverc> (look, if they're just text changes, I could edit & push & then assign changes/ownership for other teams to get thru maybe)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes all text changes
 * guiverc gets helped by RikMills, franksmcb & many many others (from other teams) regularly...
<guiverc> @philipz, you don't mind if I plaguirize (spel?) from your announcement, (parts anyway) or will they be used in ways where that would look obvious/bad? (or please tell me if NO you cannot; how dare you!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> its in the google doc for everyone to see and benefit from and make their own spin / flavor :D
<guiverc> Thank you good Sir @philipz
<jphilips> was thinking to suggest testers to include basic hardware info as part of their testcase reporting and wondered if `inxi -CGmMP` would be good
<guiverc> jphilips, I think a great idea albeit a trifle long [iso.qa.ubu comment wise maybe] (but simple to run is a huge +++)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer if you have finished your announcement text for the session, even if its rough, why not add it to the google doc so that others can get ideas for theirs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc @wimpress any update from your sides regarding the ubuntu announcement
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I haven't done anything towards this announcement, no.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I haven't done anything toward announcements either. I do have other responsibilities that take priority. (re @philipz: @Eickmeyer if you have finished your announcement text for the session, even if its rough, why not add it to the google doc so that others can get ideas for theirs)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Sadly I have a couple of big FFEs that take priority
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @guiverc here is the link for xubuntu's announcement for UWN - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<lotuspsychje> philipz: guiverc is afk for now, want me to notify him later?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> he's pinged here on telegram, so he'll know. thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> oh cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @bashfulrobot
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> heyo
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> checkout the pinned google doc for more info on the joint ubuntu test week and the announcement
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Thanks for pointing that out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie said she'll take care of it (re @RikMills: Sadly I have a couple of big FFEs that take priority)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> can you pass on the task to anyone else in the studio team? (re @Eickmeyer: I haven't done anything toward announcements either. I do have other responsibilities that take priority.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> can you work the announcement text for the mate team? (re @franksmcb: I'm here from the Ubuntu MATE team)
<bashfulrobot>  Has anyone had any reports of US mirrors for the daily ISOs failing on download? The person implied it's only the flavours. And only from the USA. But trying to get more info from this person (other than what I stated) has been difficult. They reported it in UB and Kubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Fails to see how it would be "only flavours" - it's all one archive.
<bashfulrobot> That is what I thought.
<bashfulrobot> I was just hoping to get some feedback so that I could take it away and inform the user. Just wanted to avoid the "works for me" response.
<valorie> people are antsy and I think starting to spread a bit more disinformation
<bashfulrobot> @popey Thanks for clarifying that one point on the archive.
<bashfulrobot> valorie: Good point.
<bashfulrobot> I just want to go back with an educated response vs an emotional one. ha ha
<valorie> people who are fearful don't always act logically
<valorie> give them something useful to do and they will calm down
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> How is this being coordinated? Are the flavours expected to be releasing this on webpages, twitter, forums or is this going to be done entirely on the Ubuntu website, twitter, etc?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> My team is rather small, and consists of myself and two other busy people. Don't rush us, it'll get handled. We are volunteers, remember? (re @philipz: can you pass on the task to anyone else in the studio team?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Sorry, more like 4 other busy people, but still.
<valorie> oh gosh, brain fart -- what is the installer named?
<valorie> and what is the name of the live-session package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> valorie: Ubiquity is the installer, unless you've pulled a Lubuntu and switched to Calamares.
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> brain would not produce it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes its all mentioned in the google doc. flavours announce the 'ubuntu testing week' and promote it on their various platforms (re @franksmcb: How is this being coordinated? Are the flavours expected to be releasing this on webpages, twitter, forums or is this going to be done entirely on the Ubuntu website, twitter, etc?)
<valorie> we want to switch but after the LTS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Yes Kubuntu is using Ubiquity
<valorie> ah, casper is the live session
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay. (re @Eickmeyer: My team is rather small, and consists of myself and two other busy people. Don't rush us, it'll get handled. We are volunteers, remember?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> So there is no coordination then as to the dates that we do this announcement just that it's for 2 April beta week?
<valorie> there is a date in the doc
<valorie> we should all announce together
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> also mentioned in the google doc. announcement is to be jointly made on the 26th, tough it maybe difficult for some flavours to do it. but xubuntu, kubuntu and lubuntu are ready.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> announcement text bullet points can be found in https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu's announcement can also be found in there, and valorie is adding kubuntu's and lubuntu team will hopefully add theirs today or tomorrow
<valorie> when I tweet stuff like this I always tag everyone
<valorie> we're all in this togethe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu family for the win
<valorie> and we always urge people with extra time to help out any projects on the qa tracker lacking testers
<valorie> @philipz -- you have suggesting on
<valorie> rather than editing
<valorie> seems like needless work for you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> editing now enabled
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> please refresh for the new powers
<valorie> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> your welcome. in the xubuntu announcement, i've embedded 2 of @popeydc's recent videos, so that testers can watch them rather than having to explain it in the text.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-25
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Ubuntu MATE has a preliminary announcement. Awaiting proofing and approvals.
<valorie> oh yeah, I should put ours on the site
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet. please add it into the google doc here and once approved update it. thanks. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#heading=h.i9hxqjf43nj7 (re @franksmcb: Ubuntu MATE has a preliminary announcement. Awaiting proofing and approvals.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: is the one in the google doc finalized?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: i made some edit suggestions and typo fixes in the google doc for kubuntu, so please see when you get a chance
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ok, I have something for Ubuntu Studio written-up and ready to auto-publish tomorrow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Copied to the doc.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks. i've left some suggestions and comments for you to review. (re @Eickmeyer: Copied to the doc.)
<Eickmeyer> @philipz: I disagreed with one of your edits.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no problems. i was only making suggestions :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was it you who went over the other suggestions i made at the beginning of the announcement, as they have already disappea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> disappear*
<Eickmeyer> Nope, haven't touched 'em.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sorry my mistake. it was the kubuntu suggestions for valorie :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz I just made the corrections and scheduled it. It's my son's birthday, and I've got installer issues, so this is, honestly, a very low priority. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but I can't devote a ton of energy to this.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> of course. sorry to take you away from your son's birthday. may it be happy during these unhappy times. (re @Eickmeyer: @philipz I just made the corrections and scheduled it. It's my son's birthday, and I've got installer issues, so this is, honestly, a very low priority. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but I can't devote a ton of energy to this.)
<jphilips> popey: do you know where i could find brian murray (bdmurray)
<jphilips> looking to get some testcases patches pushed in
<Eickmeyer> jphilips: You can find bdmurray in #ubuntu-devel
<jphilips_> Eickmeyer: thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi all. just wanted to let you all know xubuntu's announcement strategy for tomorrow. the blog post goes out at 6am UTC and twitter and facebook posts going out at 8am UTC.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sometime throughout the day, i will also email it to the xubuntu user and dev mailing lists and also post it twice in the xubuntu user irc channel.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i would encourage everyone to retweet other flavors announcement tweets
<valorie> agreed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Sick_Rimmit will be appearing on BDLL with @BigDaddyLinux to promote it on Saturday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc and @wimpress hopefully will mention it on Linux Unplugged next tuesday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> You're doing a superb job @philipz driving this forward, Well Done!! 😃
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> +1
<valorie> +1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks and thanks for everyone's help making this possible
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how did the segment go on Ubuntu Podcast about it (re @popeydc: +1)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> No, we didn't fit it in. But we can do better. I think we can do a push from the Ubuntu social account, which reaches more people anyway :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Sorry, it was just a bit busy with a lot of things going on.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is always next week. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> at it will be in the news then.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> as*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I think we're better off using the official account. Mobilise more people
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Also, Martin and I can do youtube videos on it, demonstrating things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It's all good, we have plenty of avenues to promote this :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Maybe we could do a co-ordinated effort from all the flavour accounts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> look forward to seeing the videos and timestamping them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> live sessions during the testing week will definitely be great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc if we can get a blog post on ubuntu.com up, then we can easily just link to that from ubuntu's discourse's announcements dogegory.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Let me chat to the PR team tomorrow and get back to you.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I think it's best to use discourse, and promote that from our social accounts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay. if we do it on discourse, how many paragraphs do you think is needed for the announcement, as i can chop down the xubuntu announcement to fit the spec.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Generally I'd go for a "What is this about" "Why are we doing this" What can I do" with the final paragraph having a specific call to action
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay i'll give it a go
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-26
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc okay i finished it - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#heading=h.xhxn67u9h5q
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i made the assumption that you would be posting it with paragraph 3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the following message will be the pinned message, so please ignore :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Welcome tester to the Ubuntu Testers  telegram group | The group is bridged with our #ubuntu-quality IRC channel on freenode | Find more QA information at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Reinaldo_Espinosa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Thanks. I've been following the xubuntu devel mailing list for a while. I hope I could help. (re @philipz: welcome @Reinaldo_Espinosa)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> glad to have you aboard. anyway you can help spread the word for tomorrow's announcement would be great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> What's supposed to be going on tomorrow??? (re @philipz: glad to have you aboard. anyway you can help spread the word for tomorrow's announcement would be great)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we announce the plan for an ubuntu testing week for the beta release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Ahh that's right!!! Sorry I just read about it. I'm a half slipped (re @philipz: we announce the plan for an ubuntu testing week for the beta release)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Hey everyone! I did a thing I think everyone in here can use: https://github.com/eeickmeyer/UbuntuDailySync
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> nice. did you think of it just now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz It's something I've had for a while, just got around to publishing it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I had a previous iteration that I lost due to a bad hard drive, so this was 1) a way to give it to everyone else, and 2) a way for me to have a backup.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'm not much of a coder, but I can do bash scripts and package .deb and .rpm.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> definitely should come in handy for those testing all the distros. i know @popeydc may use it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I used my previous version of it for years before I lost it. I think this rewrite is better, though, as it has command-line options.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @spzstumpy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @blohshyboi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> Hello
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you a new tester and need any help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did any of the other distros release their announcement other than ubuntu studio?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc was the text i wrote suitable for posting on discourse?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz Probably should use the term "flavors" or "flavours" like the non-US English-speaking world spells it as "disto" typically implies we're all separate distributions of Linux, which we are not. We're all Ubuntu. Perhaps I'm pedantic, but it gives a clearer sense of unity that way.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep that was a slip up :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> @philipz Yes I am new to the testing side of things and would appreciate it if you could fill me in on anything that I should know of
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @blohshyboi you can read through the announcement we just put out today - https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-20-04-testing-week/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which distribution do you use?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if anyone is on reddit and announces their flavor, please also submit it to Reddit - https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> I use Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome aboard from the xubuntu team. i presume you read the announcement.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> I have
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> I will download the daily ISO later today as I don't have a lot of time to play around with it right now but as soon as I can I will check it out
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-27
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @EdmondLogan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Jerry L
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> Thanks!  I've been using Kubuntu since 09.04.  I've been running 20..04 since early January.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> presume all has been going well if you are running it as your daily driver
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> Running perfectly!  It's setting on top of BTRFS, which is also faultless!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so didnt want to try the experimental zfs
<valorie> good to hear, @Jerry L
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> I am going to download the daily image and run it on a USB stick
<valorie> I've been onboard since perhaps 10.04
<valorie> not yet on 20.04 but I will probably upgrade my travel computer soon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great. please do try out the Kubuntu testcases and report your findings.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> Sorry, misread it.  I putz around with fuse-zfs and decided it was too complidoged for a desktop, and required too much memory to take advantage of its strong points.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Soul_Predator> Hi! Is there a way to know about the list of new "Kubuntu 20.04" features considering that I haven't used the previous versions?
<valorie> ubuntutestingbot: check out the latest KDE Plasma
<valorie> we have the latest of most KDE software, but Plasma is front and center
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> We will also have some beta release notes by the time it is out (re @Soul_Predator: Hi! Is there a way to know about the list of new "Kubuntu 20.04" features considering that I haven't used the previous versions?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Elisa music player is a good one to test :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Welcome :) (re @Jerry L: Thanks!  I've been using Kubuntu since 09.04.  I've been running 20..04 since early January.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Soul_Predator> cool (re @RikMills: We will also have some beta release notes by the time it is out)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @kernelx64 and @Michael_Martins
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> Hi @Michael_Martins .
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Michael_Martins> Thanks (re @philipz: welcome @kernelx64 and @Michael_Martins)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which ubuntu flavor are you guys using?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> Me v19 desk in my laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I have to be honest Im using debian gnome (re @philipz: which ubuntu flavor are you guys using?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well thanks for stopping by and helping out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which ubuntu flavor will you be testing?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> I have Fedora to. To be honest I am in quarentine mode and I live with me dog and to change a litle my routine..still to those who know'me a litle to I don't type a lot.. 😄 https://sites.google.com/view/kernelx64
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> If I can Ubuntu Mate or Xubuntu. Im currently really busy at work. (I am the IT of  hospital) (re @philipz: which ubuntu flavor will you be testing?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Buck@n&&r
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> whenever you do the testing, please do report your results on the test tracker @kernelx64 @Reinaldo_Espinosa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Sure (re @philipz: whenever you do the testing, please do report your results on the test tracker @kernelx64 @Reinaldo_Espinosa)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Iale
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Buck@n&&r> 😊 (re @philipz: welcome Buck@n&&r)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> 👍
<javier35> Hello everyone. I just read the article about testing UbuntuStudio next release. I went to the testing tracker... Is it the "Focal Daily" Milestone?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes Focal
<javier35> Then I see "Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64", "Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64" and "Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386". Which one for a new install on my test LapTop?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the first one
<javier35> Final question. I have an old laptop with 4 GB Ram and 2 cores @ 2.0 GHz aprox from around 2010-2011. Is it ok? I will be using music production tools only like Ardour and LV2 plugins.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes it should be fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are javier35's specs fine?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I caught the flu, I do not have internet at home, I hope to recover to be able to test xubuntu 20.04 (re @philipz: yes it should be fine)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Reinaldo_Espinosa get better soon and stay safe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> I will. (re @philipz: @Reinaldo_Espinosa get better soon and stay safe)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> javier35: the ubuntu studio's website recommends 4gb ram and 10gb of space, so you should be fine
<Eickmeyer> javier35 left about 5 minutes ago.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> telegram doesnt show joins/parts?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no it doesnt. irc doesnt see join and parts from telegram
<Eickmeyer> @philipz Also, 2 cores is fairly underspecced for Ardour. While the OS will run, people need to consult individual applications for their intended use case.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for the info.
<wxl> unrelated but if you have any suggestions (or just wnat to retoot) that would be appreciated https://mastodon.art/@ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Good idea, I'll talk to our mastodon person (our art lead) about that.
<wxl> oh jeez wrong link anyways XD
<wxl> but glad i could help XD
<wxl> https://kitty.town/@wxl/103891695773679166
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu Can you see the history just above?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the group is set to be able to see history
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Perfect. Thanks, @philipz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> She'll see it eventually.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I can chime-in from my experience. I have a Behringer Uphoria UMC404HD paired with Ardour and a Behringer X-Touch Mini. The combination gives you a virtual mixer of sorts that can use just about any audio plugin imaginable. I've used it for vocal effects in live audio.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Most USB mixers only output 2-channel stereo.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: i know! i feel like that mix of features in that zoom livetrak is a no-brainer. but they jam so much stuff in there that it just ends up being kind of expensive for just that
<wxl> Eickmeyer: although i really like the fact that it (a) runs on batteries and (b) has a built in recorder
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I'll have to screenshare with you sometime to show you what I mean.
<wxl> Eickmeyer: that x-touch looks like the kind of thing i've wanted for a long time
<Eickmeyer> The entire setup, minus a laptop, is only about $200 ($150 for the interface, $50 for the midi controller)
<Eickmeyer> I'd love a full-size x-touch, but the x-touch mini is very budget friendly.
<wxl> that said i'm not the world's biggest behringer fan but hey
<Eickmeyer> The only caviat is that the configuration software only runs on Windows.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: The interface uses Midas preams, so don't let the Behringer name fool you.
<Eickmeyer> *preamps
<wxl> oh nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> @Eickmeyer yes...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> *tries to understand what this is*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu This is the new testing collaboration room for all the flavors.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> awesome!!!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz is leading this charge.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> sorry I was out shopping for family.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> let me read this monster backlog so that I am not aimlessly chatting
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> wxl anything you want me to retoot dm me on eylul or ubuntustudio. I am not always on top of the tags but we have emails that comes to me and @Eickmeyer every time someone dms or mentions us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @azbulutlu You didn't miss much. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> good. let me know.
<wxl> oooh i get the follows :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> xD
<wxl> soon i might have some more audio stuff to show off, too. i got this cute mini modular synth (bastl kastle) i've been playing with
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> looking forward to it.
<wxl> of course now i have to completely re-do everything with this fancy new laptop that's gone the way of apple and gotten rid of the darn mic in
<wxl> i might just end up getting out the old machine but i think it's still on like 14.10 or something XD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <azbulutlu> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <alexandre_0> Hey guys, I've been trying to install Kubuntu 18.04/20.04 on an encrypted btrfs partition, but I can't get the installer to do it. In Debian/Mint/Manjaro it's really easy to create such partitioning. Am I missing something? Should I report it as a bug in the installer?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200327.1) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> I installed the 3/27/20 Kubuntu 20.04 image (sum checked OK) on a 32GB USB stick with the intention of installing Kubuntu 20.04   with ZFS as the <ROOT_FS>  on another 64GB USB stick.  My proble was the the ZFS option (experimental or otherwise) was missing from the manual disk install panel.   😳
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jerry L> Alexandre   Have you checked this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<valorie> @Jerry L we were unwilling to add that option for the LTS
<valorie> perhaps next LTS it will be well-tested enough
<valorie> this chan is about testing however, not user support
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <alexandre_0> Thanks for pointing that out Jerry L. I didn't know about that. But what I'm trying to achieve is a much more basic root only encrypted partition.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <alexandre_0> The installer already does that, but with logical volumes only. I was able to install "kubuntu-desktop" on an encrypted btrfs, using an ubuntu mini ISO. The TUI makes it a breeze. But it's really not ideal having to download everything in every new install.
<valorie> why not just upgrade?
<valorie> I've been upgrading for years with no issues
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <alexandre_0> Wouldn't it be more beneficial to the user base to have it properly implemented in the installer?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Please file a bug requesting it, if there is not already one. (re @alexandre_0: Wouldn't it be more beneficial to the user base to have it properly implemented in the installer?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <alexandre_0> I was about to, but decided to check with you guys if it was ok first. I'll do it right now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm does Testdrive still function correctly ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Just pulled Kubuntu into the cache, hit launch and now it says cache's are empty
<valorie> what is testdrive?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> It lets you Test the Nightly Builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> It's a small Python App that holds ISO's in cache, and lets you zsync changes on a dilay basis
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> So you don't have to download the whole ISO after each build
<valorie> hmmm, ok
<valorie> zsync does that....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I believe so. It's been a few years since I used Testdrive.
<valorie> I've not heard of it
<valorie> always just used zsync
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I've just restarted it, and I'm downloading the Kubuntu ISO into the cache to try it again.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> fingers crossed 😃
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Test drive was mentioned in the xubuntu announcement
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hopefully, It's gonna work out this time. Jolly handy tool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200327) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm... no joy. I think Testdrive is broken, Launch fails, and Sync causes it to crash..
<valorie> :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Looks like it's not had any maintenance since 2016.. according to LP
<Eickmeyer> @Sick_Rimmit: I wrote a set of bash scripts that can do all that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Nice, are there available from somewhere ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://github.com/eeickmeyer/UbuntuDailySync
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Actually, it just keeps the isos sync'd.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Excellent 👁 looking now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha these look cool, thanks @Eickmeyer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> No prob, @Sick_Rimmit . The individual scripts for each flavor can be run independently of the master script, so it's fairly versatille.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-28
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @kinder_rk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> Ty 🙌🏿
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200327) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AnastielBR> hi have others groups for ubuntu in english?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @AnastielBR
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AnastielBR> HELLO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AnastielBR> i use ubuntu in my dell in laptop ubuntu 18.04.4 lts
<guiverc> What is your question @AnastielBR ?
<valorie> @AnastielBR - this channel is for testing the next LTS, 20.04
<valorie> are you here to help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <AnastielBR> I testing 20.04 in my laptop
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> how's it working for you so far?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<begonia> So this is a place where I can drop issues with Kubuntu Focal Fossa?
<lotuspsychje> are you testing a QA iso begonia
<begonia> Eh, I downloaded and installed the daily build yesterday. Just the daily build
<lotuspsychje> here and #ubuntu+1 are the channels you can use
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the group testing week was mentioned in yesterday's linux headlines - https://linuxheadlines.show/133
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer ubuntu studio got a good shout out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200328)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb @nickster101 @lipe66 @bashfulrobot anything from your camps on the announcement?
<bluesabre> btw, switched to the IRC channel (but I'm still here)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep no need to be on both, when everything is shared :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz Cool. I'm always surprised whenever anything from Jupiter Broadcasting even mentions Ubuntu Studio.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @TiagoVercosa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> just finished earth hour at home
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Been slammed at work this week. I'll try to write something today. (re @philipz: @franksmcb @nickster101 @lipe66 @bashfulrobot anything from your camps on the announcement?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Ditto (but budgie). Haha. (re @Eickmeyer: @philipz Cool. I'm always surprised whenever anything from Jupiter Broadcasting even mentions Ubuntu Studio.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <TiagoVercosa> Hello. Thanks 👍🏽 (re @philipz: welcome @TiagoVercosa)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well they used to mention Solus quite a bit before (re @bashfulrobot: Ditto (but budgie). Haha.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> are you running any of the ubuntu flavors and are you here to help us with testing? (re @TiagoVercosa: Hello. Thanks 👍🏽)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Feeling very pleased with myself. I pulled the code for TestDrive 3.28 from LP last night. Spent a few hours fixing bugs and updating things for VirtualBox. I now have a working version !!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Just span Kubuntu 20.04 in it. I am happy boy 😃
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <TiagoVercosa> I’m testing on VM Ubuntu 20.04.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Solus!= Ubuntu Budgie other than using the same DE. That's like saying fedora is the same as ubuntu because they both use gnome. 🤪😀 But I totally get what you are saying. Just being a smart ass. Or maybe just an ass. Ha ha (re @philipz: well they used to mention Solus quite a bit before)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hope you pushed the patches upstream :D (re @Sick_Rimmit: Feeling very pleased with myself. I pulled the code for TestDrive 3.28 from LP last night. Spent a few hours fixing bugs and updating things for VirtualBox. I now have a working version !!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great. thanks. (re @TiagoVercosa: I’m testing on VM Ubuntu 20.04.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> @philipz I am working on that now, just trying to find my way around bzr, it's been a while.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot @Eickmeyer would suggest you guys possibly join linux unplugged like popey and wimpy to get more exposure for your distros
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> started learning bzr the other day to push patches for the test cases (re @Sick_Rimmit: @philipz I am working on that now, just trying to find my way around bzr, it's been a while.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> definitely not as easy as git
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I used to be on all the time. Unfortunately it now conflicts with a team meeting. Clarifidogion. I am not complaining about anything. 👍 Ha. (re @philipz: @bashfulrobot @Eickmeyer would suggest you guys possibly join linux unplugged like popey and wimpy to get more exposure for your distros)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I used to be on all the time. In fact, I'm one of the original producers. Left for various reasons. (re @philipz: @bashfulrobot @Eickmeyer would suggest you guys possibly join linux unplugged like popey and wimpy to get more exposure for your distros)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Eickmeyer Interesting as your name doesn't ring a bell as i've been a long time jupiter broadcasting listener from the days of when brian lunduke was on the linux action show. Do you produce any other podcasts now?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz I don't. I've been on one or two episode of the Linux Action Show back in 2014 and was on numerous episodes of Linux Unplugged until about 2015 and then became more sporadic.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> This would've all been post-Lunduke.
<valorie> @Eickmeyer was a producer, I can affirm
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> since he actually came to my house to do an interview
<valorie> such personal service!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Alrighty - Here's the merge proposal that fixes TestDrive and enables launching distro's in VirtualBox.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-timmis/testdrive/testdrive/+merge/381346
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @popeydc ^ Is Dustin Kirkland involved anymore?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> we got featured on fossbytes - https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-flavors-to-join-ubuntu-testing-week/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Very Nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> really cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not sure though that we are asking devs to join the testing week :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> In a perfect world, if TestDrive fixes could get merged, and hopefully the CI autobuilders would create a package update. It may be possible to have a working TestDrive ready for 02 April
<valorie> ooo, fossbytes featured our tweet
<valorie> cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Sick_Rimmit here's hoping. i had watched a video that mentioned it was broken, but assumed it would have been fixed by then - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7SrLUzW6U
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I am working on the fixes for KVM now, hopefully I'll have another merge request in a few hours
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @Sick_Rimmit I only hope someone sees your MPs and has the authority to pull them. I haven't seen any activity from the owner of TestDrive in a very long time.
<valorie> can we write or call?
<Eickmeyer[m]> valorie: I'm only hoping popey knows where kirkland is/if he's even active anymore.
<valorie> ah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no means to fork it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Sure it could be forked, but it would be better to just get it merged.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's also quite late in the release cycle for something to get forked/added.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Indeed...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would assume there could be a pass for broken apps that are being shipped
<valorie> bugfixes are usually allowed
<valorie> just talk with the release team
<valorie> #ubuntu-release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] (20200328) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz So, to clarify what valorie said, There is a pass for broken apps that are being shipped, but not forks of said apps because that makes for entirely new packages.
<valorie> which means getting the patches accepted is urgent
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Correct, which is why I tagged @popeydc in a hope to find Dustin Kirkland, since he might be the only person that can approve the MR and upload into the archive, which needs to be done ideally before Beta Freeze (Monday).
<valorie> @Eickmeyer I think he's on twitter.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> I'll see if I can get him that way.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> https://twitter.com/eickmeyer/status/1244032018754592768
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Hopefully he'll answer.
<valorie> you have to put a . before the name or he won't
<valorie> dunno why
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> The . just makes it publicly tweeted.
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> well I gave it a <3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> The way I did it goes to him directly.
<valorie> excellent
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Not a DM since he doesn't follow me, but it's the best I can do. It just doesn't make it a regular public tweet for me, and acts more like a reply.
<valorie> perfect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> If it was possible to add me to the testdrive team, that could be a way forward my lp is rick-timmis. It seems we have about 5 other merged pending including a port to gtk3
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I'll keep hacking on it, some more tomorrow 😁
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-29
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @Sick_Rimmit The problem is that nobody can add anybody to the team except Dustin.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> On my ThinkPad X1 Yoga 4th gen, I installed Kubuntu on it.  Keyboard & trackpad doesn't deactivate  when flipping to tablet mode
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> [Here](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1863824)'s the bug report for that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863824 in linux (Ubuntu) "ThinkPad X1 Yoga not deactivating keyboard & trackpad when going on tablet mode" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Eickmeyer[m]> @YamiYukiSenpai Looks like your bug report is incomplete. I'd recommend following whatever instructions were given to you in that bug report.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Also, I think you're misunderstanding the purpose of this channel/group.
<Eickmeyer[m]> @YamiYukiSenpai I'd recommend following the instructions in comment #5 of that bug SOON or that bug will get closed as invalid.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> Just did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Ha! BDLL invasion.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <schykle> Oh yeah, we'll find those bugs 🧡
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Uhoh... here comes trouble.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> /me shakes fist at Rocco
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Blame @popeydc :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> /me shakes fist at @popeydc , but wouldn't be the first time.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tekmav_space> We're coming for your Studio, Erich
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> ANd @Sick_Rimmit
<shaggysi0> hah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RedDog74> BDLL is "invading" lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @tekmav_space BRING IT.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tekmav_space> Looking forward to it!  Been a long bit since I messed with Studio and it is something I am quite exited for in the 20.04 cycle (re @Eickmeyer: @tekmav_space BRING IT.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> When I ran the apport-collect, I got this message:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> $ apport-collect 1863824
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> The authorization page:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai>  (https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=RGg2DtBMHkdS526whTt3&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> Package kubuntu-meta not installed and no hook available, ignoring
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer[m]> @YamiYukiSenpai I'd recommend following the instructions in comment #5 of that bug SOON or that bug will get closed as invalid.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @tekmav_space We polished it quite well, I think.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> The installer for Kubuntu daily was crashing on me yesterday. I was planning to try again tomorrow.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> Seemed like it was when it got to the Nvidia install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @YamiYukiSenpai Looks like you already got the apport information. You need to do the last part of those instructions, which appears to be the missing piece.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @ericadams The Kubuntu team (valorie would tell you) is still doing a LOT of updates. The timing of releases (Plasma & KDE Apps) for them is not exactly sound to meet the deadlines.
<valorie> yes, they don't often align well, unfortunately
<valorie> which is why we use backports extensively
<valorie> well-tested, of course
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ericadams> No worries. I assumed as much. I'll try again in a few days, at least in time for testing week.
<valorie> good to hear @ericadams
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Speaking of backports, we've already got stuff in the Ubuntu Studio backports that didn't hit the feature freeze in time and the release team doesn't often answer Studio FFe requests.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> done (re @Eickmeyer: @YamiYukiSenpai Looks like you already got the apport information. You need to do the last part of those instructions, which appears to be the missing piece.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @YamiYukiSenpai Excellent. Now, you do know that nobody in here directly works on bugs, right? That means, you don't report the bugs here, they will not get any extra attention. This is just for people to collaborate on testing, not bug reporting. Make sense?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <YamiYukiSenpai> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Ok, good.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200328)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Hayden Barnes does a DE test after seeing Kubuntu test week tweet - https://twitter.com/unixterminal/status/1244105535294713856
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> wrong link :D https://twitter.com/unixterminal/status/1243664995063341061
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Linuxophil
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Thanks! I am a simple user who uses Kubuntu 18.04 so far and am looking forward so much to 20.04! What's the best way to help?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I am reading the call for testing of Kubuntu as we speak.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> it should explain it all 😁
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> It does! Finally a way of bug reporting that fits my tiny brain!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Now the only thing left for me is figuring out the relevant package name after a crash! 😊
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the call for testing announcement should explain it, but if you are still having difficulties, you can check this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw&feature=emb_title
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Hi guys, I'd like to help u for beta testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi @andifedge. have you read any of the announcements
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Hey, on Kubuntu I've read the upcoming testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can begin testing from today. the big testing push will be once the beta releases.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Cool! Just watched this! (re @philipz: the call for testing announcement should explain it, but if you are still having difficulties, you can check this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw&feature=emb_title)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> So I need a launchpad account for bug reporting?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> and will Kubuntu bugs still be registered or just Ubuntu ones?
<valorie> all *buntu bugs
<valorie> but say what ISO you were testing in the bug report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes launchpad account is need for bug reporting and iso test results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I will, thanks valorie!
<valorie> if you do it via `ubuntu-bug ` it will be auto-reported
<valorie> it does a lot of the work for you
<valorie> very cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I will do that! It is a great tool! Makes it easier to start bug reporting!
<valorie> just ask here or in #kubuntu or the devel chan what the packagename is
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I hope that I can help you guys in some meaningful way!
<valorie> usually easy to figure out
<valorie> except the ones I put in the announcement
<valorie> took me years to figure those out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> LOL!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> By the way, Valorie:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Thanks A LOT for my favorite operating system!
<valorie> not kidding, I'm a bit slow
<valorie> well thank you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Not only for my favorite distro, but OS overall!
<valorie> I don't package; just help out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I am not even in the IT field, but far from it in real live. I love Ubuntu and all my family has grown to love it too!
<valorie> ubuntutestingbot: same here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Ignore all the people who talk about "KDE is too complidoged"!
<valorie> volunteer 100%
<valorie> there are lots of choices to make, which might confuse people used to having no choice
<valorie> but that's what suits me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> same here!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Try getting a sensible scaling factor on a 27" 4K screen on anything but Plasma! 😉
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> OK. Enough gushing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Keep healthy, all you great devs!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> You too Linuxophil happy bug reporting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Okay cool. :) (re @philipz: you can begin testing from today. the big testing push will be once the beta releases.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> How's the zfs support on 20.04?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Still not available for the installer KDE front end (re @andifedge: How's the zfs support on 20.04?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Ah ok thx :)) (re @RikMills: Still not available for the installer KDE front end)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<kubuntu-tester82> Hi, I would want to share that I have tested Kubuntu 20.04 daily image and all went well during installation and all my PC hardware is working normally. I have found that in Muon package manager I was not able to search at all, manually picking package installs fine. Discover works wonderful, except when canceled some snap package during
<kubuntu-tester82> installation and it crashed ...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome kubuntu-tester82. were you able to send in the crash report?
<kubuntu-tester82> I have tried but in the end I didn't get clear info whether it was sent or not, only that the info was not full ...
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu-tester82: do youe xperience this bug #1865925 ?
<ubot5> bug 1865925 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package search shows empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865925
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if the crash gets reported, then you should be sent to a launchpad.net page where you would fill out more info on how it crashed.
<kubuntu-tester82> This is copy of a newly generated backtrace: Application: Discover (plasma-discover), signal: Segmentation faultUsing host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f1e6f98df40 (LWP 9353))]Thread 18 (Thread 0x7f1df9ffc700 (LWP 10034)):#0  0x00007f1e7265d17b in ?? () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#1  0x00007f1e7265eaff in g_main_context_check () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#2  0x00007f1e7265f152 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#3  0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#4  0x00007f1e7412f8c3 in
<kubuntu-tester82> QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#5  0x00007f1e740d682b in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#6  0x00007f1e73f0f775 in QThread::exec() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#7
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8  0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#9  0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 17 (Thread 0x7f1dfa7fd700 (LWP 10033)):#0  0x00007f1e7412f164 in ?? () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#1  0x00007f1e7412da1d in QTimerInfoList::updateCurrentTime() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#2  0x00007f1e7412dff9 in QTimerInfoList::timerWait(timespec&) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#3  0x00007f1e7412f616 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#4  0x00007f1e7265e72f
<kubuntu-tester82> in g_main_context_prepare () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#5  0x00007f1e7265f0db in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#6  0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#7  0x00007f1e7412f8c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) ()
<kubuntu-tester82> from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8  0x00007f1e740d682b in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#9  0x00007f1e73f0f775 in QThread::exec() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#10 0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#11
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#12 0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 16 (Thread 0x7f1dfaffe700 (LWP 9448)):#0  __GI___libc_read (nbytes=16, buf=0x7f1dfaffda90, fd=25) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/read.c:26#1  __GI___libc_read (fd=25,
<kubuntu-tester82> buf=0x7f1dfaffda90, nbytes=16) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/read.c:24#2  0x00007f1e726a789f in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#3  0x00007f1e7265ecfe in g_main_context_check () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#4  0x00007f1e7265f152 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#5  0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in
<kubuntu-tester82> g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#6  0x00007f1e7412f8c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#7  0x00007f1e740d682b in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e73f0f775 in QThread::exec() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#9  0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#10 0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#11 0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 15 (Thread
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x7f1dfbfff700 (LWP 9418)):#0  futex_wait_cancelable (private=<optimized out>, expected=0, futex_word=0x7f1df40970c0) at ../sysdeps/nptl/futex-internal.h:183#1  __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, clockid=0, mutex=0x55f370b79678, cond=0x7f1df4097098) at pthread_cond_wait.c:508#2  __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x7f1df4097098, mutex=0x55f370b79678)
<kubuntu-tester82> at pthread_cond_wait.c:638#3  0x00007f1e72551de0 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1#4  0x00007f1e72553972 in xcb_wait_for_special_event () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1#5  0x00007f1e669f841e in glPrimitiveBoundingBox () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_mesa.so.0#6  0x00007f1e669f8588 in glPrimitiveBoundingBox () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_mesa.so.0#7  0x00007f1e669f974e in glPrimitiveBoundingBox () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_mesa.so.0#8  0x00007f1e669fa6ac in glPrimitiveBoundingBox () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_mesa.so.0#9  0x00007f1e65a5d81c in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#10 0x00007f1e65a5dfa9 in ?? () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#11 0x00007f1e65a5a507 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#12 0x00007f1e75b54fec in QSGBatchRenderer::Renderer::renderBatches() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#13 0x00007f1e75b5b482 in QSGBatchRenderer::Renderer::render() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#14
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e75b47934 in QSGRenderer::renderScene(QSGBindable const&) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#15 0x00007f1e75b47de3 in QSGRenderer::renderScene(unsigned int) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#16 0x00007f1e75b8a284 in QSGDefaultRenderContext::renderNextFrame(QSGRenderer*, unsigned int) () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#17 0x00007f1e75bf05dc in QQuickWindowPrivate::renderSceneGraph(QSize const&) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#18 0x00007f1e75b96588 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#19 0x00007f1e75b9a2e8 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Quick.so.5#20 0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#21 0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#22 0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 14 (Thread 0x7f1e38ed9700 (LWP 9405)):#0  __GI___libc_read (nbytes=16, buf=0x7f1e38ed8a90, fd=37) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/read.c:26#1
<kubuntu-tester82> ../sysdeps/nptl/futex-internal.h:183#1  __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, clockid=0, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8, cond=0x55f370cd6610) at pthread_cond_wait.c:508#2  __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x55f370cd6610, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8) at pthread_cond_wait.c:638#3  0x00007f1e65e712ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#4
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e65e70ebb in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#5  0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#6  0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 6 (Thread 0x7f1e64f03700 (LWP 9360)):#0  futex_wait_cancelable (private=<optimized out>, expected=0,
<kubuntu-tester82> futex_word=0x55f370cd663c) at ../sysdeps/nptl/futex-internal.h:183#1  __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, clockid=0, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8, cond=0x55f370cd6610) at pthread_cond_wait.c:508#2  __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x55f370cd6610, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8) at pthread_cond_wait.c:638#3  0x00007f1e65e712ab in ?? () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#4  0x00007f1e65e70ebb in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#5  0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#6  0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 5 (Thread 0x7f1e65704700 (LWP 9359)):#0
<kubuntu-tester82> futex_wait_cancelable (private=<optimized out>, expected=0, futex_word=0x55f370cd6638) at ../sysdeps/nptl/futex-internal.h:183#1  __pthread_cond_wait_common (abstime=0x0, clockid=0, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8, cond=0x55f370cd6610) at pthread_cond_wait.c:508#2  __pthread_cond_wait (cond=0x55f370cd6610, mutex=0x55f370cd65e8) at pthread_cond_wait.c:638#3
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e65e712ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#4  0x00007f1e65e70ebb in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so#5  0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#6  0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f1e67fff700
<kubuntu-tester82> (LWP 9358)):#0  0x00007f1e7265b72d in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#1  0x00007f1e7265d185 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#2  0x00007f1e7265e66b in g_main_context_prepare () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#3  0x00007f1e7265f0db in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#4
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#5  0x00007f1e7412f8c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#6  0x00007f1e740d682b in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#7  0x00007f1e73f0f775 in QThread::exec() () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8  0x00007f1e747893a9 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Qml.so.5#9  0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#10 0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at
<kubuntu-tester82> pthread_create.c:477#11 0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f1e6d6fa700 (LWP 9357)):#0  __GI___libc_read (nbytes=16, buf=0x7f1e6d6f9a60, fd=7) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/read.c:26#1  __GI___libc_read (fd=7, buf=0x7f1e6d6f9a60, nbytes=16) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/read.c:24#2
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e726a789f in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#3  0x00007f1e7265ecfe in g_main_context_check () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#4  0x00007f1e7265f152 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#5  0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#6
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e7412f8c3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#7  0x00007f1e740d682b in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8  0x00007f1e73f0f775 in QThread::exec() () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#9  0x00007f1e755beefa in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5DBus.so.5#10 0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#11 0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#12 0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at
<kubuntu-tester82> ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f1e6e861700 (LWP 9356)):#0  0x00007f1e73b929bf in __GI___poll (fds=0x7f1e6e860ba8, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:29#1  0x00007f1e72551c1a in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1#2  0x00007f1e7255387a in xcb_wait_for_event () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1#3  0x00007f1e6f06b1a8 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5#4  0x00007f1e73f109c2 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#5  0x00007f1e72f1e609 in start_thread (arg=<optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:477#6  0x00007f1e73b9f153 in clone () at
<kubuntu-tester82> ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:95Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f1e6f98df40 (LWP 9353)):[KCrash Handler]#6  0x00007f1e746ceea6 in QQmlData::isSignalConnected(QAbstractDeclarativeData*, QObject const*, int) () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Qml.so.5#7  0x00007f1e74102f0e in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, int, int, void**) () from
<kubuntu-tester82> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5#8  0x00007f1e500d4503 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsnapd-glib.so.1#9  0x00007f1e500d4905 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsnapd-glib.so.1#10 0x00007f1e500d4faf in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsnapd-glib.so.1#11 0x00007f1e7234264b in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0#12
<kubuntu-tester82> 0x00007f1e7265ee8e in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#13 0x00007f1e7265f240 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#14 0x00007f1e7265f2e3 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0#15 0x00007f1e7412f8a5 in
<lotuspsychje> !paste | kubuntu-tester82
<ubot5> kubuntu-tester82: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kubuntu-tester82> OK, next time, sorry ... =$
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu-tester82: can you see if bug #1865925 is what you experience?
<ubot5> bug 1865925 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package search shows empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865925
<kubuntu-tester82> Yes, exactly the same bug #1865925
<ubot5> bug 1865925 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package search shows empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865925
<lotuspsychje> kubuntu-tester82: do you have a launchpad account to affect this bug?
<kubuntu-tester82> What do you mean to affect exactly, because I am not a programmer or you want some additional info?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you dont have a login.launchpad.net account, please sign up for one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> with this account, you can comment on the bug report and mention that you are affected by it
<kubuntu-tester82> I have account, OK, it will be done ... :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> see here on how to raise importance of the bug - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ou1-zRSo-8&t=394s
<kubuntu-tester82> Thanks, I will go for lunch and after that I will continue ..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Is there only 20.04lts beta for download available or also the normal 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Only testing images (re @andifedge: Is there only 20.04lts beta for download available or also the normal 20.04)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> The stable iso will be available after April 14 if I remember well
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Okay thx for explaining:) it's the 1st time where I contribute on testing (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> 20.04 schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule)
<lotuspsychje> welcome andifedge and tnx for helping the community
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Your welcome.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Btw I download the 19.10
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Does it take so long for downloading it or are there mirrors ? (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> welcome andifedge and tnx for helping the community)
<lotuspsychje> andifedge: downloading from the ubuntu mirrors depends also on your isp speed how fast it will download
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Are there any other mirrors ?:) (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <lotuspsychje> andifedge: downloading from the ubuntu mirrors depends also on your isp speed how fast it will download)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> I've found it 😂👍🏼thx guys
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i find it easiest to download the torrent, as it will normally download as fast as your connection speed is, as long as enough people are seeding it, and it is also verified
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> That's true 👍🏼 (re @philipz: i find it easiest to download the torrent, as it will normally download as fast as your connection speed is, as long as enough people are seeding it, and it is also verified)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> also reduces the load on the mirrors, especially when a new release comes out
 * lubuntu-tester9w just testing links...(guiverc)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guiverc: it works :D
<guiverc> yep. I msg'd only to explain the in & out (twice).  fyi: I changed our discourse from ubuntu/lubuntu (why test)
<kubuntu-tester8w> Why in Kubuntu 20.04 the new KDE system report tool - User Feedback is not included by default? Would be good if someone wants to support KDE hardware/software compatibilty testing ... '=(
<RikMills> kubuntu-tester8w: its a new package, not even in debian yet.
<kubuntu-tester8w> Is not a part from Plasma 5.18 and now it is even at versin 5.18.3 ?!
<RikMills> kubuntu-tester8w: no, it is not part of plasma 5.18
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Would you like me to post that on the ubuntu discourse? (re @philipz: @popeydc okay i finished it - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#heading=h.xhxn67u9h5q)
<kubuntu-tester8w> OK, but will be there any chance to get in for the final 20.04 ISO?
<RikMills> kubuntu-tester8w: no, it is too late for 20.04
<kubuntu-tester8w> OK, thanks for the info. :)
<RikMills> kubuntu-tester8w: if you want, please file a [needs packaging] bug
<RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<kubuntu-tester8w> Thanks, I have filed a bug for needing packing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1869580
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869580 in Ubuntu "KUserFeedback needs to be packaged" [Undecided,New]
<RikMills> thanks :)
<kubuntu-tester8w> You are welcome! :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes please, once you are happy with the text (re @popeydc: Would you like me to post that on the ubuntu discourse?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Looks great to me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> @philipz Done. thanks so much for preparing this and working so hard to motivate everyone. It's been excellent so far!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> off to make some videos :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc thanks for your help else we wouldn't the great videos to point to and the irc to telegram bridge.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> \o/ Go team! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> \o/
<kubuntu-tester8w> I have experienced some problems with Keyboard - System settings - all options had been unavailable, the system couldn't find the keyboard model and after restart is OK - but this problem keeps popping time from time to time even in earlier Kubuntu versions ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> Is anyone else having a problem clicking on the extensions and configuring them to taste? it's not opening.
<lotuspsychje> yes kinder_rk its a known bug
<lotuspsychje> let me pass you the bug ID
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> ok. When I open the machine again I send
<lotuspsychje> kinder_rk there are several bugs around, cause users have filed them against several extensions, but this is mine bug #1867445
<ubot5> bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867445
<lotuspsychje> kinder_rk so i would suggest to wait a bit longer till that gets solved instead of filing new bugs for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha, I think I might know what's causing the no search, it's possibly a regression in Muon and libxapt library, I'll test it out and raise a Bug on KDE.org if I can repo, thanks for the report 😁 (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <kubuntu-tester82> Hi, I would want to share that I have tested Kubuntu 20.04 daily image and all went well during installation and all my PC hardware 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Benedikt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Thank you @philipz Hi everyone! Looking forward to doing some testing with you this week. I'm home anyway. 😊👋
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for your help. have you tested before and which flavor do you use?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @GlennTF
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> Thanks Yousuf glad to help out where I can (re @philipz: welcome @GlennTF)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Benedikt> Hi @GlennTF ! Yes, I have installed the focal daily on a couple of machines already. I use stock Ubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> I believe that, for this version 20.04, there should be something related to “Bluetooth”, like the "Bluetooth quick connect" extension, since it is an LTS, it helps a lot in energy optimization, you have an email to give this suggestion to Canonical?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @GlennTF which flavor are you looking forward to test
<lotuspsychje> kinder_rk gnome has built-in bluetooth support in the system settings, is that what you are looking for?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> hmmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> One of ubuntu itself
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> @philipz I've been doing some testing on stock Ubuntu desktop, so want to continue that also will try out Mate and Kubuntu as well. I also need to look at the server at some point to
<lotuspsychje> kinder_rf if you are using 20.04 desktop on gnome, yes
<lotuspsychje> kinder_rf not sure if kubuntu uses it built-in, you can also try blueman
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @GlennTF great. happy bug hunting. have you report any testcase results?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I have a thought on why as well. (re @Sick_Rimmit: Ah ha, I think I might know what's causing the no search, it's possibly a regression in Muon and libxapt library, I'll test it out and raise a Bug on KDE.org if I can repo, thanks for the report 😁)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> Yes I did a couple on Friday and I'm planning to do a few this evening as well (re @philipz: @GlennTF great. happy bug hunting. have you report any testcase results?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> keep up the good work.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <GlennTF> 👍
<bashfulrobot> valorie RikMills - I'm running behind on my release announcement (Two major work fires - one of which I am still in the middle of). Any objections on me pilfering from your announcement (just want to be respectful). TA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bashfulrobot: they are there for plundering :D
<bashfulrobot> 👍
<bashfulrobot> TA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> bashfulrobot: the entries for website, twitter, etc in the google doc are to link to the announcements on these platforms and not for just linking to the platforms :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Ah - ok  sounds good!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I'll correct
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> correct them after you publish your announcement :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if you want me to proof read your announcement, let me know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> That would be great! https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/ubuntu-budgie-20-04-testing-week/3271
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> It's up on our forum, but would be great before we post to twitter.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> on it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> ☺️👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I appreciate it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @S4ik4t
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <S4ik4t>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> done (re @bashfulrobot: I appreciate it.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for all those that wish to retweet ubuntu budgie's announcement - https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1244349690436636672
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> please try to remember to use #UbuntuTestingWeek in your social media posts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> Do you mind if I share'it in my personal website ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes thank you for doing so
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kernelx64> 👍☺️
<valorie> sorry for the late answer
<valorie> I plundered and espect to be plunderer in turn
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> open source plundering for the win \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot>
